# Semiprecious stones like amber or lapislazuli



## udalrike

Hello everyone! I am a lover of semiprecious stones like amber, lapislazuli, turquoise and jade.
I bet that I am not the only one here...
Please show us your pieces!


----------



## udalrike

An amber bracelet:


----------



## udalrike

Lapislazuli and jade:


----------



## udalrike

Huge mother-of-pearl earrings:


----------



## udalrike

Amber pendant:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Amber pendant:
> 
> View attachment 2958635



Wow!  That is incredible, Uli!  I love all Amber, but butter amber is my fav!  What are the dimensions of this piece?


----------



## Molly0

Here is my butter Amber: ( bracelet & ring)


----------



## Molly0

Here is a sweet little Amber heart (whiskey colored) with some tiny Amber drop earrings on yellow gold.  You don't often see Amber put together with yellow gold and I always think that is such a shame 'cuz the warmth of yellow gold is great with Amber.


----------



## Christofle

I feel like this thread has the potential to be flooded with VCA pieces and the new amulette de Cartier line.


----------



## Molly0

Christofle said:


> I feel like this thread has the potential to be flooded with VCA pieces and the new amulette de Cartier line.



Those would be nice to see too, but the world is also flooded with beautiful organic jewelry without the "brand name".  I hope we get to see all kinds of it.


----------



## Christofle

Molly0 said:


> Those would be nice to see too, but the world is also flooded with beautiful organic jewelry without the "brand name".  I hope we get to see all kinds of it.



Hehe that is true. Here are my personal favourite and most wearable piece of jewelry as a man. YG malachite cufflinks


----------



## Molly0

Christofle said:


> Hehe that is true. Here are my personal favourite and most wearable piece of jewelry as a man.



Beautiful!  Malachite?


----------



## Molly0

Oops!  I just noticed you SAID malachite. :shame:


----------



## Christofle

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful!  Malachite?



Yup, I edited my description. YG /w malachite.


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Molly!!! Glad to see you here!! I love the butterscotch amber VERY much too!
The lion pendant is quite tiny (about 2,5 and 2 cm).


----------



## Molly0

My favorite lapislazuli/gold earrings:


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful pieces, Molly! Especially the bracelet and the ring. GREAT!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Christofle! Malachite is a wonderful stone!


----------



## udalrike

What a deep blue, Molly!!!! WOW!!


----------



## udalrike

Molly0 said:


> Those would be nice to see too, but the world is also flooded with beautiful organic jewelry without the "brand name".  I hope we get to see all kinds of it.



Well said, Molly! I hope so too...


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> What a deep blue, Molly!!!! WOW!!



Thanks Uli.  Yea, they are vibrant.  Wish I could find more pieces like them.


----------



## udalrike

Turquoise, Jade and pearls:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Turquoise, Jade and pearls:
> 
> View attachment 2958806



Love the turquoise ring' Uli!  Turquoise is close to my heart.  Just looking at it always makes me smile.  Hope we get to see lots of it!  
I will take some pics later of my turquoise & put them up.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Molly! The ring can be opened too. I once bought it in Northern France (Bretagne).
Looking forward to your photos!


----------



## udalrike

Mammoth bracelet with turquoise:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Mammoth bracelet with turquoise:
> 
> View attachment 2958813



Oooh pretty!  Art Deco?


----------



## udalrike

No, it isn´t. I bought it about 5 years ago and it was new then.


----------



## udalrike

Amber and jade (the ring was a gift from a friend):


----------



## udalrike

udalrike said:


> No, it isn´t. I bought it about 5 years ago and it was new then.



Having read this again, I think it is quite funny to talk about mammoth and call it "new"...


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Having read this again, I think it is quite funny to talk about mammoth and call it "new"...



Haha


----------



## udalrike

I would say this is really pretty:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bernstein-Ar...25?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19f8590805


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> I would say this is really pretty:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bernstein-Ar...25?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19f8590805



That is a gorgeous bracelet, Uli!


----------



## Molly0

Some of my turquoise:
Necklace & earrings


----------



## Molly0

Turquoise pendants:


----------



## Molly0

Turquoise Rings:


----------



## Molly0

Turquoise earrings:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Lovely pieces! I have started making some of my own jewelry with semi precious stones like labradorite, chalcedony and different types of jasper. I will try to get some pictures!


----------



## Molly0

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Lovely pieces! I have started making some of my own jewelry with semi precious stones like labradorite, chalcedony and different types of jasper. I will try to get some pictures!



Can't wait to see your pics iluv!


----------



## Junkenpo

Not sure what kind of stone, but the chain is sterling.


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Not sure what kind of stone, but the chain is sterling.



Beautiful Junkenpo!  Could they be aquamarine?


----------



## udalrike

Welcome, Iluv!! Can´t wait to see your photo(s)!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, great turquoises!! Thanks for having posted them!!

Junkenpo, hello! So nice to see you here!! I would guess that these are aquamarines too.


----------



## udalrike

Rosequarz and jade:


----------



## Sabella

What a great thread! I have many pieces of semiprecious stones. I will post pics later. Meanwhile, your pieces are gorgeous, ladies.


----------



## Christofle

Sabella said:


> What a great thread! I have many pieces of semiprecious stones. I will post pics later. Meanwhile, your pieces are gorgeous, ladies.



Blair's face in your DP is priceless


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Sabella!! Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing your pictures...


----------



## udalrike

I had a lapis bangle but it broke.

This one (wood and lapis) is pretty:


----------



## udalrike

My jade panda pendant:


----------



## Love4H

udalrike said:


> I had a lapis bangle but it broke.
> 
> This one (wood and lapis) is pretty:
> View attachment 2959596



Stunning.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Molly0 said:


> Can't wait to see your pics iluv!




Here is the first necklace I made, labradorite and sterling silver:


And my most recent- with chalcedony, lapis and copper:


----------



## udalrike

Iluv, BEAUTIFUL necklaces!! And great sun glasses too...  
Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Love4H! Do you have a picture for us too ?


----------



## Love4H

udalrike said:


> Hi, Love4H! Do you have a picture for us too ?



I have. Turquoise and lapis lazuli are my homeland traditional stones. 

I'll post some of my jewelry later


----------



## udalrike

May I ask: Where is your homeland, Love4H?
Can´t wait to see your pieces!!


----------



## udalrike

I like this lapislazuli bracelet very much:


----------



## Molly0

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here is the first necklace I made, labradorite and sterling silver:
> View attachment 2959731
> 
> And my most recent- with chalcedony, lapis and copper:
> View attachment 2959738



Beautiful, iluv!  Such artistry!  Wowza!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> May I ask: Where is your homeland, Love4H?
> Can´t wait to see your pieces!!



Me too!  Lapis is such an incredible stone!!!  Pure magic!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> I like this lapislazuli bracelet very much:
> 
> View attachment 2959758



Oh Uli!!!!!!!  Is THAT yours?   If not, it should be!


----------



## Molly0

Here are a couple of lapis bracelets that I have with a Tiffany one:


----------



## udalrike

Molly, you have such gorgeous jewelry!!!!!!!
Good that we have this thread now so I am able to see it.....  
I especially love the first bracelet!
The "raw" bracelet will be mine. I am going to wear it with a green jade bangle because I LOVE blue and green together.


----------



## udalrike

Molly0 said:


> Me too!  Lapis is such an incredible stone!!!  Pure magic!


----------



## jellyv

Molly0 said:


> Turquoise pendants:



Your jewelry is pretty and I'm sure you enjoy it, but most of this is turquoise  only in color, not turquoise the gemstone material. Hopefully it was not sold to you as being turquoise. It's mostly dyed howlite or reconstituted "turquoise" (a mostly resin product).  One ring appears to be actual turquoise.

I'm a turquoise collector and enjoy seeing everyone's semiprecious stones.


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Your jewelry is pretty and I'm sure you enjoy it, but most of this is turquoise  only in color, not turquoise the gemstone material. Hopefully it was not sold to you as being turquoise. It's mostly dyed howlite or reconstituted "turquoise" (a mostly resin product).  One ring appears to be actual turquoise.
> 
> I'm a turquoise collector and enjoy seeing everyone's semiprecious stones.



Thanks jellyv.  I am an avid thrift shopper and most of these were only a few $'s.

Apparently that is the case with most of what's on the market these days.


----------



## jellyv

Molly0 said:


> Thanks jellyv.  I am an avid thrift shopper and most of these were only a few $'s.



Well done! Pretty doesn't have to cost a fortune.


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Molly, you have such gorgeous jewelry!!!!!!!
> Good that we have this thread now so I am able to see it.....
> I especially love the first bracelet!
> The "raw" bracelet will be mine. I am going to wear it with a green jade bangle because I LOVE blue and green together.



Yay! :okay:  that is such a great look!  Absolutely can't wait til you have it on!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Molly! I can´t wait either....  
In my opinion (for example) this bracelet has more "soul" than some very expensive pieces of jewelry.


----------



## udalrike

Molly, if you have time, can you please post a mod shot of your wonderful amber bracelet and ring???


----------



## Molly0

Uli, on that blue/green note, here is my latest Jade bangle, British Columbia Nephrite  that has a lot of blue with the "green".


----------



## udalrike

Hello, JellyV! Please post photos of your turquoises!!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, I ADORE the bangle!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!
Is the ring custom made?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Molly! I can´t wait either....
> In my opinion (for example) this bracelet has more "soul" than some very expensive pieces of jewelry.



Totally!!!!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Molly, I ADORE the bangle!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!
> Is the ring custom made?


Thanks Uli!
The ring is a placer gold nugget with BC nephrite. Not custom made.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing an amber donut at the moment:


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Molly! Love the ring. It has an archaic look.


----------



## udalrike

I was inspired by 2 ladies wearing a black jadeite donut as a pendant.


----------



## udalrike

If you have donuts, ladies, please show them.....


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Molly! Love the ring. It has an archaic look.



Thanks Uli. The ring is not custom made, but as soon as I slipped it on my finger it felt like it totally "belonged there"!  You know, one of those situations that we run into with jewelry where we know it was "meant to be"?  

The bangle would not be considered top quality but I love it for that very reason. KWIM?  The impurities in it are what make it beautiful to me.


----------



## udalrike

Molly0 said:


> Thanks Uli. The ring is not custom made, but as soon as I slipped it on my finger it felt like it totally "belonged there"!  You know, one of those situations that we run into with jewelry where we know it was "meant to be"?
> 
> The bangle would not be considered top quality but I love it for that very reason. KWIM?  The impurities in it are what make it beautiful to me.



My husband would say that I know tooooooooooo many of those situations....  

I like impurities too. It´s nature....


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Wearing an amber donut at the moment:
> View attachment 2959917



So pretty &  "sunny" looking!  Very striking!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, thanks!!
Here is the seller´s pic:


----------



## udalrike

Impurities....


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Impurities....



Yes, so we think!  . . . But God's perfection. . .


----------



## Molly0

Here is my butter Amber ring:


----------



## udalrike

Thank you for the picture, Molly!! VERY NICE!!!
Great ring stack!


----------



## udalrike

Molly0 said:


> Yes, so we think!  . . . But God's perfection. . .



Indeed!!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Here is my butter Amber ring:



. . . And here is the butter amber bracelet worn with "Rosy'. My Rose quartz and Jadeite:


----------



## udalrike

Some day I will have a buttescotch bracelet like you, Molly!!
Was it also a thrift find?


----------



## udalrike

Love the colours together!!! Soooo soothing!!!!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Some day I will have a buttescotch bracelet like you, Molly!!
> Was it also a thrift find?



Yup.  But I restrung it on a fine white gold chain and added the toggle.


----------



## udalrike

Your stack reminds me of the colours of the 50s!


----------



## udalrike

When I was a child in the 70es I had a teaset in those colours...


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Well done! Pretty doesn't have to cost a fortune.



jellyv, I hope to take advantage of your expertise and ask what you make of these?  Appears to be  inlaid turquouse and a rising Phoenix?  Could they be authentic native jewelry? ( I added the ear wires myself)


----------



## udalrike

They are VERY pretty, Molly!! To me they seem to be authentic native jewelry.


----------



## udalrike

Jade:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> When I was a child in the 70es I had a teaset in those colours...



Oh that would have been so fun!  You & I could have had a great tea party all "dolled up" in our jewelry!


----------



## jellyv

Molly0 said:


> jellyv, I hope to take advantage of your expertise and ask what you make of these?  Appears to be  inlaid turquouse and a rising Phoenix?  Could they be authentic native jewelry? ( I added the ear wires myself)



The technique is called chip inlay, an inexpensive type of usually mass-produced jewelry sometimes made by Native Americans, sometimes faked as NA and imported from Asia. (There's also a lot of Israeli chip inlay silver jewelry.) The image is of the Peyote Bird (also called water bird), a NA religious symbol.


----------



## udalrike

Molly0 said:


> Oh that would have been so fun!  You & I could have had a great tea party all "dolled up" in our jewelry!



We could have it right now.... I would bake a French tarte and we could talk about jewelry and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

JellyV, do you think this one is real? (It was not cheap then... )


----------



## jellyv

udalrike said:


> JellyV, do you think this one is real? (It was not cheap then... )
> View attachment 2959996



Definitely real Navajo production, a very 1970s concept with the bear claw. The massive nature of the look is very Navajo. I'm sure it weighs nice and heavy on the scale.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, JellyV!!!


----------



## udalrike

I will post more turquoise tomorrow. It is already quite dark in Germany.


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> The technique is called chip inlay, an inexpensive type of usually mass-produced jewelry sometimes made by Native Americans, sometimes faked as NA and imported from Asia. (There's also a lot of Israeli chip inlay silver jewelry.) The image is of the Peyote Bird (also called water bird), a NA religious symbol.



Thanks so much Jellyv.


----------



## jellyv

Gladly. I'm an old hand in NA jewelry (Southwestern, not other regions so much), so anyone can surely ask.


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> We could have it right now.... I would bake a French tarte and we could talk about jewelry and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds heavenly!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I have one turquoise ring which is definetely not real, but I like it though.


----------



## udalrike

This one:


----------



## jellyv

Really cool. I love a whopping big ring on the index or second finger. I wear a huge contemporary NA silver ring that way (no stone). Yours seems to talk back to your pretty jade bangle.


----------



## udalrike

Can you show us, JellyV? Only if you want to.....


----------



## jellyv

udalrike said:


> Can you show us, JellyV? Only if you want to.....



Sure. My manicure leaves something to be desired, so ring only. And only silver, no stone.
By Cody Sanderson, a young contemporary Navajo artist who has a sort of rock and roll/avant garde aesthetic. He decorates the back and even the interior of his rings, which is pretty cool.  He does use turquoise, but he's really all about the silverwork.

Mine is easily 2 inches long and heavy. 

I've wanted a bracelet from him for years...someday.

http://www.codysandersondesigns.com/


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Your jewelry is pretty and I'm sure you enjoy it, but most of this is turquoise  only in color, not turquoise the gemstone material. Hopefully it was not sold to you as being turquoise. It's mostly dyed howlite or reconstituted "turquoise" (a mostly resin product).  One ring appears to be actual turquoise.
> 
> I'm a turquoise collector and enjoy seeing everyone's semiprecious stones.



Just curious for your opinion jellyv,  is this the one that appears to be actual turquoise?


----------



## jellyv

Molly0 said:


> Just curious for your opinion jellyv,  is this the one that appears to be actual turquoise?



Yes ma'am.  That's the one I was referring to earlier. Pretty Navajo ring.


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Sure. My manicure leaves something to be desired, so ring only. And only silver, no stone.
> By Cody Sanderson, a young contemporary Navajo artist who has a sort of rock and roll/avant garde aesthetic. He decorates the back and even the interior of his rings, which is pretty cool.  He does use turquoise, but he's really all about the silverwork.
> 
> Mine is easily 2 inches long and heavy.
> 
> I've wanted a bracelet from him for years...someday.
> 
> http://www.codysandersondesigns.com/



Stunning!   Must be very heavy!


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Yes ma'am.  That's the one I was referring to earlier. Pretty Navajo ring.



How nice to know. Thanks!  
Asymmetrical is a common theme then?


----------



## jellyv

Molly0 said:


> Stunning!   Must be very heavy!



Thank you. It is heavy! Part of what I love about it. It's like wearing a bracelet, almost.



Molly0 said:


> How nice to know. Thanks!
> Asymmetrical is a common theme then?



No, it really isn't. You see it in a lot of the 1960s and 1970s production, fueled by Anglo preferences. Navajo and Zuni traditional design is very much about symmetry and balance.

Your ring looks very much a 1960s-1980s era piece.


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Thank you. It is heavy! Part of what I love about it. It's like wearing a bracelet, almost.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it really isn't. You see it in a lot of the 1960s and 1970s production, fueled by Anglo preferences. Navajo and Zuni traditional design is very much about symmetry and balance.
> 
> Your ring looks very much a 1960s-1980s era piece.



Ah. Thanks again, jellyv. I definitely have some reasearch to do.


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous ring, JellyV! Do you wear it every day? And thanks for the link too!


----------



## udalrike

I have some turquoise slab earrings I bought here:
http://www.nancyssouthwestplace.com/catalog.php/nancycozens/pg5207


----------



## udalrike

Here is one slab earring ( can´t find the other right now):


----------



## udalrike

And a squash blossom pendant:


----------



## Molly0

Nice Uli!  Do you wear your turquoise very often?

I don't.  I found this cute little pendant in my turq box, which my sister gave me about 20 years ago.  (Needless to say, it required extensive polishing as it was so oxidized!). It reminds be of a teeny robin's egg.


----------



## udalrike

Very pretty, Molly!! No, I don´t wear them very often but maybe I will wear them more often now.... 
And you?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Very pretty, Molly!! No, I don´t wear them very often but maybe I will wear them more often now....
> And you?



Well, I AM wearing the little pendant that my sis gave me 20 years ago.  ( first time I've worn it - shame on me!). 
Jade/nephrite bangles will always take precedence on my wrist with me tho'


----------



## udalrike

The same with me about jade bangles.....
But I really like to stack jade with amber, with bronze, with lapis, and, and , and......


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> The same with me about jade bangles.....
> But I really like to stack jade with amber, with bronze, with lapis, and, and , and......



Totally. . . 

Can't wait to see pics of your rugged lapis with your nephrite!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you for starting this thread, Uli! I've been missing you on the PF! I don't have turquoise, lapiz or amber jewelry, but I do have jade and other semiprecious gemstone jewelry. For my 1st post on this thread, here's a pair of Kenneth Bitsie earrings that I received as a gift. I didn't know who he was and had to look him up after receiving the earrings, and found that he's a Navajo inlay artist! I believe these are shell or mother-of-pearl inlaid with opal. If someone else knows better what the material is, please enlighten me. I love them! They are very versatile as I treat them like a neutral with clothes and other jewelry. Even though they are set in sterling silver, I wear them with gold jewelry, too, because of the golden color of the shell. The opal helps tie in almost every color outfit!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Jade4me!!! GREAT that you are here!!!!!!!!!
Wonderful earrings! WOW!! The opal is soooooooooo beautiful! The white parts could be mother- of -pearl.
This thread is for any "semiprecious" stone. I know that this expression is kind of obsolete nowadays but I did not know how to call this thread. Like Molly said, "organic jewelry" is a good expression too.
I am going to post a rhodonite bangle soon and some other things too.
Please post whatever you have!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you, Uli! I looked a little more on the web just now and the shell might be golden lip shell! I found an image of a similar pair of earrings. Will try to find it again and post it.


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's the image I found and the link it eventually led me to.

https://www.native-american-jewelry.org/MU07_Navajo_wires_S-Webster_opal-earrings.htm


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for starting this thread, Uli! I've been missing you on the PF! I don't have turquoise, lapiz or amber jewelry, but I do have jade and other semiprecious gemstone jewelry. For my 1st post on this thread, here's a pair of Kenneth Bitsie earrings that I received as a gift. I didn't know who he was and had to look him up after receiving the earrings, and found that he's a Navajo inlay artist! I believe these are shell or mother-of-pearl inlaid with opal. If someone else knows better what the material is, please enlighten me. I love them! They are very versatile as I treat them like a neutral with clothes and other jewelry. Even though they are set in sterling silver, I wear them with gold jewelry, too, because of the golden color of the shell. The opal helps tie in almost every color outfit!



OMG those are gorgeous, Jade4!  I was just thinking the other day that I wish I had some gorgeous opal jewelry.  ( I only have one ring and it think maybe it is "created"). 

 I'm off to learn about the artist. . .


----------



## Molly0

Uli, your avatar!  So cute!


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> OMG those are gorgeous, Jade4!  I was just thinking the other day that I wish I had some gorgeous opal jewelry.  ( I only have one ring and it think maybe it is "created").
> 
> I'm off to learn about the artist. . .


Hi Molly and thank you!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, a friend sent me the caricature and I immediately used it as a new avatar!!!


----------



## udalrike

Golden lip shell! This is it!! Molly is right, the earrings are  GORGEOUS, Jade4me!!


----------



## udalrike

And I would say that the colours of your earrings go well with your jades, Jade4me!


----------



## udalrike

Good night, ladies!!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Molly0 said:


> The bangle would not be considered top quality but I love it for that very reason. KWIM?  The impurities in it are what make it beautiful to me.


 
I agree completely. The "Sleeping Beauty" turquoise that everyone is drooling over ATM- it's lovely, but not for me. As far as  I'm concerned, the more matrices/junk in it, the better. I also gravitate toward the "junky" midnight sapphire, rough cut emerald and think amber with a bug in it is delightful.   8 P


----------



## Molly0

GaudyGirl said:


> I agree completely. The "Sleeping Beauty" turquoise that everyone is drooling over ATM- it's lovely, but not for me. As far as  I'm concerned, the more matrices/junk in it, the better. I also gravitate toward the "junky" midnight sapphire, rough cut emerald and think amber with a bug in it is delightful.   8 P



Oh please do share pics of your treasures!


----------



## GaudyGirl

I don't have that many pieces that fit into this category as I spent many years collecting more traditional things. I recently experienced another style evolution as we tend to do when we get older and wiser and figure out who we are.  This is a grey jade Buddah ring and a carnelian.


----------



## GaudyGirl

I believe these are considered to be "Mojave" turquoise. Lots of coppery bits.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Jade. (Excuse the glare)
The ring was my Grandmother's. I am making the assumption that it is jade. Whatever is going on there, it's extra special to me because it was hers.  I wish I knew it's story.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Green onyx earrings.


----------



## Molly0

Thanks so much for sharing Gaudy Girl!  Treasures for sure!  Your grandmothers earrings are stunners! Wowza!!!  Do you wear the turquoise set a lot?  It's so true that our style evolves as we get older and wiser. . .


----------



## udalrike

Hello, GaudyGirl!! Welcome and thanks for the beautiful pictures!
Your turquoise bracelet and the jades are stunning! The ring reminds me a bit of Molly´s ring.


----------



## udalrike

Am I the only one who can´t post pictures at the moment?


----------



## Molly0

I'll try Uli. Here's a hammered silver necklace with a speckled agate type stone with a couple of fresh water pearls:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Am I the only one who can´t post pictures at the moment?



It worked!


----------



## udalrike

Very nice, Molly!
Trying again: Posting still does not work.
So I am waiting for your pictures, ladies....


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Very nice, Molly!
> Trying again: Posting still does not work.
> So I am waiting for your pictures, ladies....



Hmmm  that's strange.  For some reason I can only post pics here from my iPhone.  Computer or iPad will not work for me.  Mind you I'm a little "challenged" in the electronic department.  Maybe another device would work?


----------



## udalrike

I anyway can only post photos from the computer; but not today....


----------



## GaudyGirl

Thanks, guys. Everything in this thread is so pretty and unique. 
I do wear the turquoise quite a bit but not together because one is set in gold and the other in silver. I know metal mixing rules are a thing of the past but I am still hung up on them, I guess.


----------



## udalrike

GaudyGirl, the bracelet has these coppery bits that look like gold so I think it would be a good match with the earrings.....


----------



## GaudyGirl

udalrike said:


> GaudyGirl, the bracelet has these coppery bits that look like gold so I think it would be a good match with the earrings.....



That's an excellent point.


----------



## udalrike

GaudyGirl said:


> That's an excellent point.



I think so too....


----------



## udalrike

Golden lip shell, Jade 4me:


----------



## udalrike

Jade and bronze today:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Jade and bronze today:
> 
> View attachment 2961606



Looks great Uli!  Very powerful!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Molly! What are you wearing today?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Molly! What are you wearing today?



Hey Uli. I'm wearing "Sweet Baby James" ( BC Nephrite bangle named for the lyrics  "deep greens and blues are the colors I choose") Mohave dyed & treated ring, and some Persian turquouse pieces.  Odd combinations of colors, I know!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, I REALLY don´t think this is odd AT ALL!!! Think of blue flowers on a green meadow, the green grass and the blue sky or a beautiful  green fish in the ocean......


----------



## udalrike

I even like orange and pink!


----------



## udalrike

Like here:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Molly, I REALLY don´t think this is odd AT ALL!!! Think of blue flowers on a green meadow, the green grass and the blue sky or a beautiful  green fish in the ocean......



Yes. . . And a dyed "purple" tree!. . . 

I love bright orange and pink together too!  On a hot summer day. . .


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Like here:
> 
> View attachment 2961873



Lovely!


----------



## udalrike

Molly0 said:


> Yes. . . And a dyed "purple" tree!. . .
> 
> I love bright orange and pink together too!  On a hot summer day. . .




Are you sure that the purple is dyed? I thought it was a charoite ring like here:
http://www.nancyssouthwestplace.com...vajo_Made_Charoite__Sterling_Silver_Ring_sz_6


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Are you sure that the purple is dyed? I thought it was a charoite ring like here:
> http://www.nancyssouthwestplace.com...vajo_Made_Charoite__Sterling_Silver_Ring_sz_6



Nope, it's Mohave.  It has the bronze and turquoise running through it. I don't care that it's treated. It fascinates me!  There is a mine called Kingman an that produces these.  ( lots of controversy, because of the treatment).  Doesn't bother me tho.  Pretty much ALL turquoise is treated in some way or another, even if just stabilized, otherwise it would crumble and not last very long.


----------



## udalrike

You are right, I once bought a pretty (untreated) turquoise bracelet in Munich which faded to an ugly green over the years. 
Your purple ring is marvellous anyway!!!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> You are right, I once bought a pretty (untreated) turquoise bracelet in Munich which faded to an ugly green over the years.
> Your purple ring is marvellous anyway!!!



Yes, it's not like our "first love" jade!

Thanks, the Mohave colors are fun.


----------



## udalrike

I must admit that the first jade bangle I bought was dyed.....


----------



## jellyv

Molly0 said:


> Nope, it's Mohave.  It has the bronze and turquoise running through it. I don't care that it's treated. It fascinates me!  There is a mine called Kingman an that produces these.  ( lots of controversy, because of the treatment).  Doesn't bother me tho.




FWIW, my opinion is that there's no controversy so long as the item is _sold honestly_ to the buyer. There's room in the marketplace for all kinds of yummy stones, fairly marketed.


----------



## udalrike

You are right, JellyV !! AS long as they are not treated with acid and you wear them on your skin....


----------



## udalrike

Lapislazuli and jade:


----------



## udalrike

Too much?


----------



## Molly0

Both gorgeous Uli!  You got it!!!   Is it heavy?  How does it feel?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Molly! It is not heavy ( I am used to wearing heavy bracelets   ).
No, seriously, it feels good and really not too heavy!!


----------



## GaudyGirl

udalrike said:


> Lapislazuli and jade:


 
I love that lapis bracelet. It's organic, yet fabulous at the same time.


----------



## udalrike

GaudyGirl, thanks! This is EXACTLY the reason why I bought it!!!!
Do you have something made of lapis too?


----------



## Molly0

Very nice Uli!  Any chance we can see a closeup of the stones?


----------



## jellyv

udalrike said:


> Too much?
> 
> View attachment 2962708



Fantastic look. I think it makes a good transition between the two rich-hued gemstone colors. The main bracelets are both awesome.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Molly and JellyV!
Molly, the seller´s pic:


----------



## udalrike

JellyV, please post more of your jewelry.....


----------



## jellyv

I posted a bunch of my turquoise and some coral  in the Real Native American Jewelry and Show Me the Turquoise threads. Pages with some of my special things (but there's more posted too):

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/real-native-american-jewelry-864169-4.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-me-the-turquoise-768873-9.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-me-the-turquoise-768873-8.html

That said, I love my NA solid-silver bracelets too and consider them every bit as exciting. 

And I have some nice amber that I will get around to photographing to add here.


----------



## jellyv

Okay, here's a pin/pendant I haven't posted. It's by a major Zuni artist of decades ago. All entirely handmade--all his own stamps and casting and chiseling to work the silver, and he handcarved the stones (high-grade and totally natural and untreated) as opposed to buying existing cabs. About 3 inches long.  His work has a poetic feel to me.


----------



## udalrike

VERY beautiful AND unique, JellyV!! Thanks for posting!
I had a quick look at the "Real Native American Jewelry Thread" and saw your GREAT coral bracelet too. WOW!!! Do you wear it often?


----------



## udalrike

And I am looking forward to seeing your ambers!!!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Molly and JellyV!
> Molly, the seller´s pic:
> 
> View attachment 2963101



So unique!  Enjoy!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Molly! I will!!!!
What do you wear today?


----------



## jellyv

udalrike said:


> VERY beautiful AND unique, JellyV!! Thanks for posting!
> I had a quick look at the "Real Native American Jewelry Thread" and saw your GREAT coral bracelet too. WOW!!! *Do you wear it often?*



Thanks!
Ha, no. It's very major looking so I have to be in the mood. Oddly, I have a turquoise cluster cuff with the same dimensions and wear that at the drop of a hat. The coral one was done by the mother of my turquoise one's artist, both famous Zuni makers.

I just remembered you all might like to see my sugilite Navajo cluster earrings. I'll try to get a nice pic--they're very dark purple, so it'll be difficult. 

I am really digging your lapis squares bracelet, Uli! And Mollyo, the color of your amber set is just beautiful. I love seeing it set in gold. As you probably know much of the new Baltic amber all over the marketplace is set in silver, so this is a treat.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Jelly!! Sometimes things are not expensive at all and are showpieces though (I am speaking of my lapis bracelet...)!
Can´t wait to see your earrings!


----------



## udalrike

The turquoise bracelet must be gorgeous too!


----------



## udalrike

It is late in Germany. Good night!


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> Okay, here's a pin/pendant I haven't posted. It's by a major Zuni artist of decades ago. All entirely handmade--all his own stamps and casting and chiseling to work the silver, and he handcarved the stones (high-grade and totally natural and untreated) as opposed to buying existing cabs. About 3 inches long.  His work has a poetic feel to me.


So gorgeous!  Such a pretty blue!


jellyv said:


> Thanks!
> Ha, no. It's very major looking so I have to be in the mood. Oddly, I have a turquoise cluster cuff with the same dimensions and wear that at the drop of a hat. The coral one was done by the mother of my turquoise one's artist, both famous Zuni makers.
> 
> I just remembered you all might like to see my sugilite Navajo cluster earrings. I'll try to get a nice pic--they're very dark purple, so it'll be difficult.
> 
> I am really digging your lapis squares bracelet, Uli! And Mollyo, the color of your amber set is just beautiful. I love seeing it set in gold. As you probably know much of the new Baltic amber all over the marketplace is set in silver, so this is a treat.



I know eh?  I dream of seeing amber set in yellow gold.  If I were a jewelery designer I would design with huge whiskey amber pieces in yellow gold with diamonds. . .sigh. . .


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Molly! I will!!!!
> What do you wear today?



I can't get very far from this B.C. Nephrite bangle and ring these days:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> It is late in Germany. Good night!



G'nite Uli!  I'm just heading off to work for a few hours this aft


----------



## audiosoft

I have a stone/glass I don't know what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can someone help?


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Molly! How was work?


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Audiosoft! I would say it is glass. VERY pretty!


----------



## GaudyGirl

udalrike said:


> GaudyGirl, thanks! This is EXACTLY the reason why I bought it!!!!
> Do you have something made of lapis too?


You know I'm not sure I have any. I have a few blue pieces but no lapis. It seems I have found another  hole in my jewelry wardrobe that needs to be filled.


----------



## udalrike

I know this feeling very well, GaudyGirl!!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, gorgeous picture!!


----------



## udalrike

Gaudy, can you show us your blue pieces?


----------



## Molly0

audiosoft said:


> I have a stone/glass I don't know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone help?



Blue obsidian?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Hi, Molly! How was work?



Hi Uli  whew!  Wiped me out!


----------



## Molly0

Uli. What are you wearing today?

I'm going to wear these earrings & bracelet. Not totally sure what the stone is. Maybe rough aquamarine ?


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Molly!! I would guess too that they are aquamarine!! Very nice! I especially like the earrings...


----------



## udalrike

Wearing these beloved earrings from Allan Spehar today (He dives for the abalones himself):


----------



## udalrike

And this black jadeite pendant:


----------



## Molly0

Love those earrings!  And the pendant is unique!  Have not seen one like that before.  Well done!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

udalrike said:


> Wearing these beloved earrings from Allan Spehar today (He dives for the abalones himself):
> 
> View attachment 2963942




These are so gorgeous! They remind me of the mother of pearl on my violin bow-


----------



## jellyv

udalrike said:


> Wearing these beloved earrings from Allan Spehar today (He dives for the abalones himself):




I could look at those all day. So much interest to the coloration!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Illuv!
You play the violin!? Great! And obviously such a beautiful one!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, JellyV! You are right, when I am wearing them I often look in the mirror and admire their beauty....


----------



## udalrike

This is the only thing I don´t like about earrings: That everyone can see them except me....


----------



## udalrike

Jade:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

udalrike said:


> Hi, Illuv!
> You play the violin!? Great! And obviously such a beautiful one!




Yes, I am a performer and teacher. This particular bow is from 1900. I love owning a piece of history! 

I just bought some beautiful jasper, amethyst and rose quartz beads- time to get to work!


----------



## udalrike

1900! WOW!!
Please show us your jewelry...
I saw that you have a Dachshund. In German we say also : Dackel. You probably know that already....


----------



## udalrike

I am a teacher too, Iluv.


----------



## udalrike

Better picture of the jade bracelet:


----------



## jellyv

udalrike said:


> Better picture of the jade bracelet:



Beautiful shot, Uli. The lovely color variations and special carving of the end beads do get lost in a small pic.


----------



## udalrike

You are right, JellyV! Still waiting for your ambers.....


----------



## udalrike

I have to go to a class reunion now...
Have a nice Saturday everyone!!


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> I have to go to a class reunion now...
> Have a nice Saturday everyone!!


Have fun at your class reunion, Uli! Which jewelry pieces are you wearing to it?


----------



## GaudyGirl

Blue Stuff
-Milky Aquamarine ring-Agate earrings


----------



## GaudyGirl

Larimar ring-Jasper necklace-Topaz "shake" necklace-Turquoise ring


----------



## Molly0

Uli, hope you had a great time!  Bet you had the most fab wrists there! haha

GG, very nice pieces.  Thanks for sharing.  The larimar is breathtaking!  Don't  know why, but it always takes my breath away.  I have one little larimar ring that is one of those rings that " flips".  Dominican amber on one side, larimar on the other. I'll try to share a pic later. . .


----------



## GaudyGirl

Molly0 said:


> GG, very nice pieces.  Thanks for sharing.  The larimar is breathtaking!  Don't  know why, but it always takes my breath away.  I have one little larimar ring that is one of those rings that " flips".  Dominican amber on one side, larimar on the other. I'll try to share a pic later. . .


Ooo. Please do, Molly.  Larimar is a relatively recent discovery for me. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Molly0

Here's my little "flip" ring.  Larimar side:


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Here's my little "flip" ring.  Larimar side:



. . . And here is the Amber side:


----------



## udalrike

Gaudygirl, thanks for the pictures!
The 2 necklaces are very special and GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, your flip ring is the only one of that kind that I know!!
Yesterday I wore tons of jade plus lapis and amber...
And I WAS the one with the most bangles and bracelets on her arms, Jade4me!


----------



## udalrike

Here is my rhodonite bangle (seller´s pic because my own picture is much worse):


----------



## udalrike

Pretty rhodonite:




Sorry, this is really little...


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Here is my rhodonite bangle (seller´s pic because my own picture is much worse):
> 
> View attachment 2967776



I love your rhodonite bangle Uli!

Here is a little rhodonite apple :


----------



## Notorious Pink

What a fun thread! I will have to add some pics as well. Lately I have become a little obsessed with the semiprecious stone (carnelian, labradorite, obsidian, etc) bead bracelets with charms (like Sydney Evan) that they make at a local boutique. I've been buying them up and stacking them and mixing up the colors a bit, though the store owners seem to prefer stacking 7, 9, 12 or more of the pale green ones (I forget what they are! Will have to ask).

I'll have to look through my drawers...,I also have a beautiful MOP set my DH bought for me years ago when he went on a trip. Might have some turquoise, too, though I'm embarrassed to say I may be the only one I know who doesn't love turquoise. 

I do love opals, especially black opal and Fire opal and anything produced by Oscar Heyman. I tried on a ridiculously expensive opal, diamond and coral long necklace (not by Heyman) last week at London Jewelers just for fun (I got the feeling that the SA wanted me to try it on because no one else had given that necklace a second look --- it was SOOO gorgeous!!! The opals were like 3D holograms!) 

I didn't realize that coral was so expensive....I got to the necklace because I am considering a pair of pink gold, diamond and morganite feather earrings which have a coral cabochon set in the middle, and I was told that the price was high because of the coral....surprising! But so pretty!


----------



## udalrike

Molly, your apple pendant is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  sweet!!
I haven´t forgot it since I first saw it....


----------



## udalrike

Welcome, BBC!!
Please look through your drawers! That necklace and feather earrings seem to be fabulous!!


----------



## Molly0

BBC said:


> What a fun thread! I will have to add some pics as well. Lately I have become a little obsessed with the semiprecious stone (carnelian, labradorite, obsidian, etc) bead bracelets with charms (like Sydney Evan) that they make at a local boutique. I've been buying them up and stacking them and mixing up the colors a bit, though the store owners seem to prefer stacking 7, 9, 12 or more of the pale green ones (I forget what they are! Will have to ask).
> 
> I'll have to look through my drawers...,I also have a beautiful MOP set my DH bought for me years ago when he went on a trip. Might have some turquoise, too, though I'm embarrassed to say I may be the only one I know who doesn't love turquoise.
> 
> I do love opals, especially black opal and Fire opal and anything produced by Oscar Heyman. I tried on a ridiculously expensive opal, diamond and coral long necklace (not by Heyman) last week at London Jewelers just for fun (I got the feeling that the SA wanted me to try it on because no one else had given that necklace a second look --- it was SOOO gorgeous!!! The opals were like 3D holograms!)
> 
> I didn't realize that coral was so expensive....I got to the necklace because I am considering a pair of pink gold, diamond and morganite feather earrings which have a coral cabochon set in the middle, and I was told that the price was high because of the coral....surprising! But so pretty!



Can't wait to see some of your goodies!  The earrings with the coral sound so intriguing!!!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Molly0 said:


> I love your rhodonite bangle Uli!
> 
> Here is a little rhodonite apple :


So pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

udalrike said:


> Welcome, BBC!!
> Please look through your drawers! That necklace and feather earrings seem to be fabulous!!







Molly0 said:


> Can't wait to see some of your goodies!  The earrings with the coral sound so intriguing!!!




Will do! Unfortunately I own neither the necklace nor the earrings...."yet" on the earrings, I will probably get them. The necklace is $59,000 and not happening. 

Found a pic of the earrings. I've tried them on twice and I adore them....a "must have" with my coloring (photo credit London Jewelers):


----------



## udalrike

BBC, these are GORGEOUS earrings!!! They will look stunning on you!! WOW!!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Lifestylekitty!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a little horse today:


----------



## udalrike

And rosequarz and jade:


----------



## Jade4Me

Keep the gorgeous photos coming everyone! Here's mine for today - a nephrite jade bangle with a fake jade ring and a real jade ring. But the fake jade ring is not really an imposter because it was accurately advertised as a chrysoprase stone. Though some unscrupulous sellers might try to pass off chrysoprase as jade/jadeite. The real jade ring is Guatemalan jadeite in a fun chambray denim blue color. Both are set in sterling silver. I really should wear my chrysoprase ring more often. It looks nice with jade doesn't it!


----------



## Jade4Me

Oops, forgot to attach the photo!


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me,
your chrysopras ring is WONDERFUL!! I have always loved chrysopras although I have none.
I definitely would wear it very often if I were you!!
And your bangle and jade ring are very beautiful too!


----------



## Molly0

BBC said:


> Will do! Unfortunately I own neither the necklace nor the earrings...."yet" on the earrings, I will probably get them. The necklace is $59,000 and not happening.
> 
> Found a pic of the earrings. I've tried them on twice and I adore them....a "must have" with my coloring (photo credit London Jewelers):
> 
> View attachment 2968465



OMG so special!!!  Please share modeling pics if you get them.  
Statement strong, yet delicate!


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Oops, forgot to attach the photo!



Lovely Jade4!  The chrysoprase is so pretty!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> And rosequarz and jade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968481



Nice ring!  And love those bangles!!!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Molly, your apple pendant is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  sweet!!
> I haven´t forgot it since I first saw it....





lifestylekitty said:


> So pretty!



Thanks for the compliments Uli and lsk!

It always makes me think of my Dad, since I found it and purchased it when he passed away, and I read that rhodonite will help in dealing with grief.  Somehow I attached that task to it, so it's special to me.  It's funny the things we attach to our jewelry isn't it?


----------



## udalrike

Either we or others attach the sentimental value to our jewelry.
For example, I have some gifts of dear friends that are important because of the beauty AND the feeling attached.


----------



## udalrike

I read that rhodonite is known as a "rescue stone".

I am glad that you connect someting so beautiful like the apple with the memory of your father, Molly!


----------



## udalrike

*Where Does It Come From... Rhodonite Meaning*

 The name Rhodonite comes from the Greek word meaning 'a rose', which  relates to its rose pink color. These stones come in a range of colors  from pale pink though to a deep rose pink almost red. Although the  lighter pink stones are becoming more popular you will see many stones  that are a deeper pink with inclusions of black manganese oxide in them.


----------



## udalrike

Yummy looking rhodonite:


----------



## udalrike

I like this rhodonite dragon pendant:


----------



## Molly0

Great pictures Uli!  Those  great looking blocks make me think what a fabulous sink or mini counter could be carved out of that material for an ultra feminine bath or ensuite . . .


----------



## udalrike

Oh yes, Molly!! Or a pretty bowl, earrings and a bangle and, and, and.....

Maybe a HEAVY purse too!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Oh yes, Molly!! Or a pretty bowl, earrings and a bangle and, and, and.....
> 
> Maybe a HEAVY purse too!




:lolots:. . .


----------



## jellyv

Enjoying the rhodonite. I would love a pink stone.

OK finally I took some pics. Here are my Navajo sugilite earrings (gemstone quality, natural stones). Two other posts to come.


----------



## jellyv

And now a very unusual and now rare US turquoise: Damale, mined in the 1970s and stashed away...most Damale (also spelled Damele) is variscite, but this is truly in the class of turquoise. All different shades in these stones, including a hint of peach in one stone and bright lime-green in the end stone. The bracelet is a Navajo-Anglo collaboration; Navajo silversmith with Anglo lapidarist.


----------



## jellyv

And the amber department. Necklace of old and newer Baltic amber and Carpathian Mountains crystals, by an independent artist in Poland. 

Large asymmetrical honey Baltic amber pendant set in silver that I bought in Krakow, with an unusual dimensional setting (not flat). 

Baltic earrings in a lighter color, bought in the US.


----------



## udalrike

JellyV, thanks for the great pictures!!!
I love, love, love your damale bracelet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It reminds me very much of lemon chrysopras, a stone I like very much.
I once saw a beautiful lemon chrysopras bracelet and did not buy it. I will regret it my whole life....


----------



## udalrike

http://www.stonesnsilver.com/product/00turqinfo/Turquoise_and_Rare_Stone_Information.aspx


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> And the amber department. Necklace of old and newer Baltic amber and Carpathian Mountains crystals, by an independent artist in Poland.
> 
> Large asymmetrical honey Baltic amber pendant set in silver that I bought in Krakow, with an unusual dimensional setting (not flat).
> 
> Baltic earrings in a lighter color, bought in the US.



Thanks for sharing jv!  That last pic! - be still my heart! - truly "congealed sunshine"!


----------



## Molly0

Thought I would share a pic of my black coral pinky ring, 14k yellow gold, butterfly motif.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Molly0 said:


> Here's my little "flip" ring.  Larimar side:


So unique.  I wish i had more elegant fingers so that I at least had the option of delicate jewelry sometimes.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

This stone is called "crazy lace." Jasper, I think...


----------



## Junkenpo

Hope this link works.  Rose quartz spiral beads & garnet round beads with 14k accents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Yay! It worked. I love this necklace.


----------



## udalrike

Molly, sweet ring!

Iluv, great colour!


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, THAT is a wonderful necklace! Love the 2 colours together.


----------



## udalrike

A sink, made of rosequarz:


----------



## udalrike

And one made of lapislazuli:


----------



## udalrike

Can you believe this????:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=1636&page=1&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=0CDwQrQMwCQ


----------



## udalrike

Difficult to clean:


----------



## udalrike

And last but not least amber:


----------



## udalrike

One more: A rock crystal bathtub for only 800000$....


----------



## udalrike

Today I am colourful with jade:


----------



## jellyv

Yummy look there, Uli. Oh, and I love your sly little painted-blue pinky!

Thanks you guys for the nice comments on my pieces. Stones have a magical effect, don't they?


----------



## Molly0

Oh Uli!  Those sinks! . Can you imagine?  Bless you for finding those!!!!
That rock crystal tub . . .   I'm just speechless. . .


----------



## Molly0

I keep trying to decide which sink I would choose if I could and I just can't decide !
OMG.  The Amber one!!!  But then again. . . 
I would have to build a house large enough to have lot off different bathrooms. . . Sigh. . .


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, JellyV!! Yes, stones are magical. I would always prefer a stone pendant over a metal pendant.


----------



## udalrike

You are right, Molly. I would need a HUGE house too....


----------



## udalrike

Here are a malachite and an amethyst bathtub:


----------



## udalrike

NOW the malachite:


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...g/home-decor-when-moneys-no-object-113082/&h=


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Jade4Me

A rough aquamarine nugget necklace.


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful, Jade4me! Do you wear it often?


----------



## udalrike

I saw this aquamarine ring:


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you Uli! I wear it regularly but not frequently if you know what I mean. I love that aquamarine ring!


----------



## Molly0

Jade4, lovely!  Don't you love that soft blue?  I do!
Uli, what a unique ring!

Today, I'm wearing butter Amber:


----------



## Junkenpo

Lovely bits everyone!

vintage onyx and gold ring 


Profile








Top view


----------



## udalrike

Great picture, Molly!!

Junkenpo, beautiful ring! Nice shape too...


----------



## udalrike

Turquoise and jade:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Turquoise and jade:
> 
> View attachment 2970921



Uli, that Jade bangle is heavenly!

Here is a humongous Amber pendant that I found yesterday. I included my wedding band in the shot so you can see the size of it. It measures almost 3 inches!!!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Uli, that Jade bangle is heavenly!
> 
> Here is a humongous Amber pendant that I found yesterday. I included my wedding band in the shot so you can see the size of it. It measures almost 3 inches!!!



Huge Amber pendant:


----------



## udalrike

Molly, did you find it in the thrift shop again? GREAT FIND!!! SOOOOOOO beautiful!!
Wear it in GOOD health!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Molly, did you find it in the thrift shop again? GREAT FIND!!! SOOOOOOO beautiful!!
> Wear it in GOOD health!



Thanks Uli!  Yes, at that size, it should bring ALOT of good health!  haha
Let me share one more shot that reflects the morning light:


----------



## udalrike

Really wonderful, Molly!! I bet you enjoy wearing it!!!!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Really wonderful, Molly!! I bet you enjoy wearing it!!!!



It's almost too big to wear. But tonight I'm going to an event & I think I'll wear all black and this humongous thing! Boy they say as you get older, your jewelry should get larger. This should do me, for the next 100 years or so!!   Lol!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I can´t imagine it to be too big.... You know that I like a LOT OF jewelry!
And as it is amber it can´t be too heavy either!
Maybe a mod shot???  

Or: do we have to wait 100 years?


----------



## udalrike

Have fun tonight, Molly!! I am going to sleep now....


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> I can´t imagine it to be too big.... You know that I like a LOT OF jewelry!
> And as it is amber it can´t be too heavy either!
> Maybe a mod shot???
> 
> Or: do we have to wait 100 years?



Here's my little effort of a mod shot. 
G'night Uli.


----------



## udalrike

Couldn´t sleep. Molly, you look GORGEOUS!! Like a Viking queen....


----------



## Blueboxes

This is my gem-quality rosequarz pendant on a Tiffany chain. It was designed by me and handmade by a jeweller collegue. Very translucent with gorgeous colour, I get loads of compliments for it


----------



## udalrike

WOW, Blueboxes!!! SUCH a beauty!!! Like in a medieval crown!!!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Uli, that Jade bangle is heavenly!
> 
> Here is a humongous Amber pendant that I found yesterday. I included my wedding band in the shot so you can see the size of it. It measures almost 3 inches!!!


WOW!!! thats a very awesome pendant, molly!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Fano!!! What are you wearing today?


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Hi, Fano!!! What are you wearing today?


hi, uli i am just wearing my wide carved (the one in my avatar) on my left, and the permanent stack of rose quartz bangle and yellow jade bangle on my right. still waiting impatiently for my pietersite bangle to arrive.


----------



## udalrike

Can you show us???  
I am VERY curious about the pietersite bangle! Hugs!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Can you show us???
> I am VERY curious about the pietersite bangle! Hugs!



uli, heres the seller pic of the pietersite bangle. i havent received it yet.


----------



## fanofjadeite

oops! i forgot to add the pic


----------



## jellyv

That's gorgeous. I'm not familiar with pietersite, so now I'll look it up.


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> WOW!!! thats a very awesome pendant, molly!! I LOVE IT!!!



Thanks fanof!  How are you? 

Wow! Great looking pietersite!  I have to go look it up too. . .


----------



## fanofjadeite

thanks, jellyv and molly. i'm new to pietersite too. the bangle is a gift from someone special  molly, i'm doing great. thanks for asking. how r u these days?


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jellyv and molly. i'm new to pietersite too. the bangle is a gift from someone special  molly, i'm doing great. thanks for asking. how r u these days?



Very good thanks!


----------



## mistikat

So many gorgeous pieces! Since there is a very active jade thread, perhaps we can exclude it from this thread and focus on other semi-precious stones?


Thanks!


----------



## GaudyGirl

jellyv said:


> And now a very unusual and now rare US turquoise: Damale, mined in the 1970s and stashed away...most Damale (also spelled Damele) is variscite, but this is truly in the class of turquoise.


This commentary caught my attetion. I have a variscite bracelet in the mail as we speak(type) I didn't know anything about it. I just knew that i had to have it. The knowledge is strong in this group.



fanofjadeite said:


> uli, heres the seller pic of the pietersite bangle. i havent received it yet.



GASP!  That is beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

Mistikat, to exclude jade is impossible for me as I wear 2 jade bangles permanently and LOVE to combine different stones and styles....
What kind of semiprecious stones do you own?


----------



## udalrike

Fano, your pietersite bangle is such a beauty!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

GaudyGirl said:


> GASP!  That is beautiful!



thanks, gaudygirl


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, your pietersite bangle is such a beauty!!


thanks, uli  now u know why i am so impatient for it to arrive.


----------



## udalrike

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, uli  now u know why i am so impatient for it to arrive.




I would be impatient too.....


----------



## udalrike

Had a look at pietersite bangles and would love to have this one....


----------



## udalrike

Today I saw an extraordinary butterscotch amber bracelet. 1800$! Sigh......................


----------



## Molly0

X





udalrike said:


> Today I saw an extraordinary butterscotch amber bracelet. 1800$! Sigh......................



Pic Uli?  Or did you see it in person?


----------



## udalrike

I saw it in person, Molly! It reminded me very much of your butterscotch amber bracelet.
IF I were a millionaire, I would show you a mod shot immediately....


----------



## udalrike

My Hetian jade bangle arrived today. I will post a picture tomorrow...


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Mistikat, to exclude jade is impossible for me as I wear 2 jade bangles permanently and LOVE to combine different stones and styles....
> What kind of semiprecious stones do you own?



Also, "Jade" is a loose term that can be subjective. Sometimes what is referred as "Jade", is actually aventurine, serpentine, bowenite, nephrite. . .   The list could go on and on. . .


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Also, "Jade" is a loose term that can be subjective. Sometimes what is referred as "Jade", is actually aventurine, serpentine, bowenite, nephrite. . .   The list could go on and on. . .



For instance my "Jade" bangle that I purchased from Gege turned to have specific gravity of 2.3 or so. It was sold as " Jade" , looks like "Jade" yet is probably agate or some other stone. . .


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> My Hetian jade bangle arrived today. I will post a picture tomorrow...



Can't wait to see Uli!

In the meantime, I'll post my black spinel (earrings, necklace & ring) that I'm wearing today with my nephrite bangle:


----------



## GaudyGirl

Molly0 said:


> Can't wait to see Uli!
> 
> In the meantime, I'll post my black spinel (earrings, necklace & ring) that I'm wearing today with my nephrite bangle:



Pretty! I'm kind of obsessed with black spinel.


----------



## Molly0

GaudyGirl said:


> Pretty! I'm kind of obsessed with black spinel.



Oh please do share your black spinel, GG!  I love it too!  There's just something about it that is so sleek!  I love the Tiffany Ziegfeld Collection, but don't have any of it although' I'd love to.  How about you?


----------



## mistikat

udalrike said:


> Mistikat, to exclude jade is impossible for me as I wear 2 jade bangles permanently and LOVE to combine different stones and styles....
> What kind of semiprecious stones do you own?



I appreciate that you wear your bangles but jade is also the focus of its own thread. The purpose of this one is to show off other semi-precious stones, I believe?

I have a lot of amber, malachite and lapis, some Labradorite. I tend to favour opals, but I believe they are considered precious stones, as are pearls, which I also love. I've been collecting jewelry since my teen years and have amassed a fairly diverse collection. A little bit of a lot, a lot of some. However, I tend to really love vintage costume jewelry and have amassed a fairly large collection. Basically ... I love my bling.



Molly0 said:


> Also, "Jade" is a loose term that can be subjective. Sometimes what is referred as "Jade", is actually aventurine, serpentine, bowenite, nephrite. . .   The list could go on and on. . .



But there is a thread devoted to jade ... all kinds of it. So it would be appreciated if this thread could be kept distinctly for other semi-precious materials.

Thanks!



udalrike said:


> My Hetian jade bangle arrived today. I will post a picture tomorrow...



Can't wait to see it ... in the jade thread!


----------



## mistikat

Some beads and other baubles. Carnelian, opal beads with rock crystal spacers (they actually have gorgeous colour, but it's washed out here), smokey topaz, rock crystal (a particular favourite), malachite and a vintage Mexican sterling bracelet with a variety of agates, tiger's eye, jasper and amber.


----------



## Molly0

mistikat said:


> Some beads and other baubles. Carnelian, opal beads with rock crystal spacers (they actually have gorgeous colour, but it's washed out here), smokey topaz, rock crystal (a particular favourite), malachite and a vintage Mexican sterling bracelet with a variety of agates, tiger's eye, jasper and amber.



Love the rock crystal, Mistikat!  Nice collection.


----------



## mistikat

Molly0 said:


> Love the rock crystal, Mistikat!  Nice collection.



Thanks! I have other rock crystal pieces by Georg Jensen and others. I also love rutilated  quartz. One of my favourite pairs of earrings with these stones is by Jensen. Alas, one stone needs to be reattached. I will try to take some photos of some of my amber, African and Eastern European.


----------



## mistikat

Some amber. The worry beads are very dear to me; bought in Greece. I purchased the very large strand when I lived in Berlin. The two pins at the bottom are antique.


----------



## Molly0

mistikat said:


> Some amber. The worry beads are very dear to me; bought in Greece. I purchased the very large strand when I lived in Berlin. The two pins at the bottom are antique.



Faint!  wow!  Gorgeous amber!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mistikat

Molly0 said:


> Faint!  wow!  Gorgeous amber!  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I love amber ... you have some lovely pieces, too. Hope to see more from other members!


----------



## mistikat

Rose quartz with a citrine set clasp by Iradj Moini - I call it the Pebbles and Bam Bam necklace. And aquamarines with a diamond and white gold clasp.


----------



## Junkenpo

Such beautiful stones in this thread!  I need another obsession like I need another hole in my head.

Here is a stretchy bead bracelet of mine. Tiger's eye, amethyst, and agate... I think possibly dyed, but the beads are a nice size and weight.  I think I might need to restring it, though.


----------



## mistikat

Junkenpo said:


> Such beautiful stones in this thread!  I need another obsession like I need another hole in my head.
> 
> Here is a stretchy bead bracelet of mine. Tiger's eye, amethyst, and agate... I think possibly dyed, but the beads are a nice size and weight.  I think I might need to restring it, though.



Love this! Bet it goes with a ton of things.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Had a look at pietersite bangles and would love to have this one....
> 
> View attachment 2973537


OMG!!! thats absolutely breath taking gorgeous!!!  r u getting it, uli?


----------



## udalrike

Mistikat, great jewelry! I love especially your ambers!!

Fano, no, too expensive.....

Junkenpo, beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Notorious Pink

udalrike said:


> Had a look at pietersite bangles and would love to have this one....
> 
> View attachment 2973537




Oh wow, this is beautiful!!! [emoji177]


----------



## jellyv

Aquamarine and volcanic obsidian earrings in 14K gold, by a Philly jeweler. His shop is heaven.


----------



## fanofjadeite

jellyv said:


> Aquamarine and volcanic obsidian earrings in 14K gold, by a Philly jeweler. His shop is heaven.


jellyv, what a gorgeous pair of earrings!!  do u wear them often? r they heavy on the ears?


----------



## jellyv

Thank you, FoJ. They are not heavy at all. I don't wear them often; they're special occasion for me. I'm a fan of strikingly mixed colors in gemstone jewelry, and the blue and green in this set just stopped me in my tracks. Any deliberation was over the minute I saw them!


----------



## mistikat

I can see why!


----------



## Junkenpo

jellyv said:


> Aquamarine and volcanic obsidian earrings in 14K gold, by a Philly jeweler. His shop is heaven.



Wow! These are so pretty! I love the color, the carving, and the setting... such a great look.


----------



## jellyv

Thanks, ladies. The pics are not quite to scale.


----------



## Molly0

Love your earrings jv!
That reminds me, I have a little aquamarine pendant that I've always been curious about and now I'm wondering if anyone here can shed some light on it.  I think it's Art Deco.  It has a little magnet hidden inside that allows it to be worn two different ways. There are 12 little diamonds that either cascade down to the aquamarine stone or tuck around it to form a circle. Has anyone seen a style similar to this before?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Love your earrings jv!
> That reminds me, I have a little aquamarine pendant that I've always been curious about and now I'm wondering if anyone here can shed some light on it.  I think it's Art Deco.  It has a little magnet hidden inside that allows it to be worn two different ways. There are 12 little diamonds that either cascade down to the aquamarine stone or tuck around it to form a circle. Has anyone seen a style similar to this before?



Here's how it looks "unrolled"


----------



## mistikat

Molly0 said:


> Here's how it looks "unrolled"



Can you show the reverse and any markings?

This looks more 60s or later to me than Art Deco.


----------



## Molly0

mistikat said:


> Can you show the reverse and any markings?
> 
> This looks more 60s or later to me than Art Deco.



Sure!  Here's the reverse.  The only mark on it is on the bale. It's a "swirly" looking thing. Must be a jewellers Mark. I can find no reference to what the material is. I don't think it is white gold or silver.  Perhaps palladium or platinum?  I think the reason I thought Art Deco was because I had read somewhere that during the Art Deco period there was quite a lot of palladium jewelry made. Perhaps you can shed more light on it for me?


----------



## mistikat

Molly0 said:


> Sure!  Here's the reverse.  The only mark on it is on the bale. It's a "swirly" looking thing. Must be a jewellers Mark. I can find no reference to what the material is. I don't think it is white gold or silver.  Perhaps palladium or platinum?  I think the reason I thought Art Deco was because I had read somewhere that during the Art Deco period there was quite a lot of palladium jewelry made. Perhaps you can shed more light on it for me?



If it was palladium, it would have a numbered hallmark, I believe. Sometimes they are hidden inside the bail. 

Very pretty piece. Might be worth taking to a jeweller to see what the metal content actually is.


----------



## Molly0

mistikat said:


> If it was palladium, it would have a numbered hallmark, I believe. Sometimes they are hidden inside the bail.
> 
> Very pretty piece. Might be worth taking to a jeweller to see what the metal content actually is.



Thanks.  I should do that one of these days. . . one of those things that you never get around to, you know. . .
Has anyone heard of that "roll up" idea before?   
Haven't been able to find anything out myself, but it must have been a   "&$#*+"  to make as it all rolls up and fits together so perfectly like a puzzle. Must have been someone with a lot of patience.  More patience than me!


----------



## mistikat

Effy makes something very similar called the Diversa collection:

http://www.effyjewelry.com/collections/diversa.html/


----------



## Molly0

mistikat said:


> Effy makes something very similar called the Diversa collection:
> 
> http://www.effyjewelry.com/collections/diversa.html/



Thankyou!  I'm delighted to see some similar pieces!  
I know it doesn't show up in my pic, but the tiny little diamonds in this piece really sparkle like crazy!  Weird that they're so so teeny tiny!  . . .and all 12 are prong set!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mistikat said:


> Effy makes something very similar called the Diversa collection:
> 
> http://www.effyjewelry.com/collections/diversa.html/




Darn it, WHY did I have to click on your link???! [emoji7]


----------



## GaudyGirl

Molly0 said:


> Oh please do share your black spinel, GG!  I love it too!  There's just something about it that is so sleek!  I love the Tiffany Ziegfeld Collection, but don't have any of it although' I'd love to.  How about you?


 


I don't have any of the Ziegfield. I'm afraid to look.  Here are my favorites.


----------



## Molly0

GaudyGirl said:


> I don't have any of the Ziegfield. I'm afraid to look.  Here are my favorites.



How gorgeous!  That snake!  Wowza!  Must be a delight to wear!


----------



## fanofjadeite

my pietersite bangle finally arrived  my pic is too dark to show off the beauty and details of the stone. its such a gorgeous bangle IRL


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> my pietersite bangle finally arrived  my pic is too dark to show off the beauty and details of the stone. its such a gorgeous bangle IRL



Fanof, great pairing!  You must be thrilled!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Fanof, great pairing!  You must be thrilled!


thanks, molly  yes, i'm really thrilled to have it. pietersite is such a unique and beautiful stone. theres some translucent and transparent bits on my bangle, and i even noticed a little heart shape on it thats formed naturally.


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, molly  yes, i'm really thrilled to have it. pietersite is such a unique and beautiful stone. theres some translucent and transparent bits on my bangle, and i even noticed a little heart shape on it thats formed naturally.



How sweet is that!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Molly0 said:


> How gorgeous!  That snake!  Wowza!  Must be a delight to wear!


Thanks! I don't wear it that much because I feel like it has a certain vibe. I mean, I don't wear it with my church clothes or anything.  I do go into my closet and visit/pet it quite often, though.



fanofjadeite said:


> my pietersite bangle finally arrived



I am crazy about that bracelet.


----------



## CobaltBlu

mistikat said:


> Some amber. The worry beads are very dear to me; bought in Greece. I purchased the very large strand when I lived in Berlin. The two pins at the bottom are antique.



These are incredible!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

This set took me through a rock concert last night - star ruby ring, black tourmaline bead bracelet, and an albite feldspar bangle (my best guess since it's specific gravity is only 2.65). My necklace was a black Guatemalan jadeite pendant I call Black Hole that some have seen on the jade thread.


----------



## Jade4Me

A better pic of the star ruby's red purple color. Same albite feldspar(?) bangle as in previous pic.


----------



## mistikat

Jade4Me said:


> This set took me through a rock concert last night - star ruby ring, black tourmaline bead bracelet, and an albite feldspar bangle (my best guess since it's specific gravity is only 2.65). My necklace was a black Guatemalan jadeite pendant I call Black Hole that some have seen on the jade thread.



Gorgeous.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> my pietersite bangle finally arrived  my pic is too dark to show off the beauty and details of the stone. its such a gorgeous bangle IRL



Congrats!!! It's gorgeous! I need to pull out a pietersite pendant bead I have and wire it up. This thread has inspired me to look for a lapiz bead to wire with it!


----------



## Tygriss

These are my favorite pieces of amber:

The pendant is carved from the back and set in sterling silver. The big ring is baltic amber in sterling silver wire. My inner goth child loves that the skull and crossbones has amber in its eyes and mouth.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats!!! It's gorgeous! I need to pull out a pietersite pendant bead I have and wire it up. This thread has inspired me to look for a lapiz bead to wire with it!


thanks, jade4me  would u show your pietersite bead, pls?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> A better pic of the star ruby's red purple color. Same albite feldspar(?) bangle as in previous pic.


gorgeous star ruby ring u have there, jade4me!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

GaudyGirl said:


> I am crazy about that bracelet.




thanks, gaudygirl  i am crazy abt it too :giggles:


----------



## Molly0

Today I felt drawn to wearing a couple of vintage pieces of hematite


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi ladies!

just got these in the mail.

New-to-me Tiger's eye scarab earrings, 12k goldfilled.


----------



## Millicat

Well !!! 

This is a thread I didn't know about, if you're all sitting comfortably let the show begin ..... 

I *LOVE* semi precious stones and have a few bits and pieces  so, I think i'll show them all in their colour groups and that way it'll show if they're a bangle, panel of stone, or a round beaded bracelet.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> Well !!!
> 
> This is a thread I didn't know about, if you're all sitting comfortably let the show begin .....
> 
> I *LOVE* semi precious stones and have a few bits and pieces  so, I think i'll show them all in their colour groups and that way it'll show if they're a bangle, panel of stone, or a round beaded bracelet.


errr.... millicat, u forgot to add pics...


----------



## Millicat

Here are some of my favourite items:









Blues - Blue Chalcedony x2, Topaz, Lapis x3, Opal x2.
Browns - Amber x3, Tigers Eye x2, Golden Rutilated Quartz, Copper Rutilated Quartz, Moonstone, Sandstone x2.
Greens - Peridot x2, Ruby in Zoisite, Ziosite (faceted), Emerald & Moonstone, Turquoise (natural), Amazonite x2.
Purple- Charoite x4, Amethyst x3, Tanzanite, Opalite.
Pinks - Rhodonite x3, Rose Quartz x4, Rhodochrosite x3, Ruby (faceted), Peruvian Pink Opals.


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> errr.... millicat, u forgot to add pics...



Just hadn't got to them yet, Fan, patience


----------



## GaudyGirl

Yay! The thread lives!


----------



## Molly0

Thanks for sharing Millicat! Wow! Wonderful collections!


----------



## cdtracing

Millicat said:


> Here are some of my favourite items:
> View attachment 3063533
> View attachment 3063534
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063535
> View attachment 3063536
> 
> 
> Blues - Blue Chalcedony x2, Topaz, Lapis x3, Opal x2.
> Browns - Amber x3, Tigers Eye x2, Golden Rutilated Quartz, Copper Rutilated Quartz, Moonstone, Sandstone x2.
> Greens - Peridot x2, Ruby in Zoisite, Ziosite (faceted), Emerald & Moonstone, Turquoise (natural), Amazonite x2.
> Purple- Charoite x4, Amethyst x3, Tanzanite, Opalite.
> Pinks - Rhodonite x3, Rose Quartz x4, Rhodochrosite x3, Ruby (faceted), Peruvian Pink Opals.



I love your collection!!   So beautiful & such a wide range of color shades!  Awesome!

I'm going to have to try out the camera on my new phone & take some pictures of the Amber, Lapis, & moonstone jewelry I have.


----------



## Millicat

Molly0 said:


> Thanks for sharing Millicat! Wow! Wonderful collections!





cdtracing said:


> I love your collection!!   So beautiful & such a wide range of color shades!  Awesome!
> 
> I'm going to have to try out the camera on my new phone & take some pictures of the Amber, Lapis, & moonstone jewelry I have.



Thanks ladies, I have earrings and rings to match these things too, i'm the original matching person, everything has to match, right down to shoes and bags


----------



## Junkenpo

wow millicat! love the color families.... now we need individual shots & mod shots, please. lol

here's my new-to-me rose quartz & amethyst GF necklace.


----------



## Millicat

Ohhh, that is gorgeous 

Will do Junkenpo !!!


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> Here are some of my favourite items:
> View attachment 3063533
> View attachment 3063534
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063535
> View attachment 3063536
> 
> 
> Blues - Blue Chalcedony x2, Topaz, Lapis x3, Opal x2.
> Browns - Amber x3, Tigers Eye x2, Golden Rutilated Quartz, Copper Rutilated Quartz, Moonstone, Sandstone x2.
> Greens - Peridot x2, Ruby in Zoisite, Ziosite (faceted), Emerald & Moonstone, Turquoise (natural), Amazonite x2.
> Purple- Charoite x4, Amethyst x3, Tanzanite, Opalite.
> Pinks - Rhodonite x3, Rose Quartz x4, Rhodochrosite x3, Ruby (faceted), Peruvian Pink Opals.



Wow!!! This is a fabulous rainbow of a collection! They are each so beautiful in their individual way, it is impossible to pick a favorite. Thanks for sharing these lovelies!


----------



## Millicat

Thank you Crosso


----------



## crosso

I finally found a rose quartz bangle I really like!  I've admired Molly's, Millicat's and others for awhile now, but never found one in just the right size with the evenness and color I like until now - so this one is coming my way &#128522; I like that it seems to have a glow about it. We'll see when it arrives in a couple of weeks.
Also bought another lapis bangle this weekend for my sis (she admires mine), which I'll probably give her for Xmas, if I can wait that long.


----------



## Millicat

So pretty, you'll get such a lot of wear from it, which seller did you use ?


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> So pretty, you'll get such a lot of wear from it, which seller did you use ?



I bought it from reikocrystalbeads on ebay, hope it's as pretty 'in person'!


----------



## Millicat

I've bought a lot of my stone bracelets from them, I like them !
Vanesspan are my other source.


----------



## Jade4Me

Millicat said:


> Here are some of my favourite items:
> View attachment 3063533
> View attachment 3063534
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063535
> View attachment 3063536
> 
> 
> Blues - Blue Chalcedony x2, Topaz, Lapis x3, Opal x2.
> Browns - Amber x3, Tigers Eye x2, Golden Rutilated Quartz, Copper Rutilated Quartz, Moonstone, Sandstone x2.
> Greens - Peridot x2, Ruby in Zoisite, Ziosite (faceted), Emerald & Moonstone, Turquoise (natural), Amazonite x2.
> Purple- Charoite x4, Amethyst x3, Tanzanite, Opalite.
> Pinks - Rhodonite x3, Rose Quartz x4, Rhodochrosite x3, Ruby (faceted), Peruvian Pink Opals.


Very impressive and beautiful collection!



Junkenpo said:


> wow millicat! love the color families.... now we need individual shots & mod shots, please. lol
> 
> here's my new-to-me rose quartz & amethyst GF necklace.


Very pretty JKP!



crosso said:


> I finally found a rose quartz bangle I really like!  I've admired Molly's, Millicat's and others for awhile now, but never found one in just the right size with the evenness and color I like until now - so this one is coming my way &#128522; I like that it seems to have a glow about it. We'll see when it arrives in a couple of weeks.
> Also bought another lapis bangle this weekend for my sis (she admires mine), which I'll probably give her for Xmas, if I can wait that long.


Lovely color!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> wow millicat! love the color families.... now we need individual shots & mod shots, please. lol
> 
> here's my new-to-me rose quartz & amethyst GF necklace.



How did I miss this? Really pretty combo and so classy! &#128149;


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> I finally found a rose quartz bangle I really like!  I've admired Molly's, Millicat's and others for awhile now, but never found one in just the right size with the evenness and color I like until now - so this one is coming my way &#128522; I like that it seems to have a glow about it. We'll see when it arrives in a couple of weeks.
> Also bought another lapis bangle this weekend for my sis (she admires mine), which I'll probably give her for Xmas, if I can wait that long.



Ooh nice!  So even!

Junkenpo, your necklace is magical!


----------



## Jade4Me

Been eyeing this agate bangle though I tend to prefer jade. What do you all think?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271789048850


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Been eyeing this agate bangle though I tend to prefer jade. What do you all think?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271789048850



It's pretty, Jade4, but agate breaks so easily.  After I broke the last one, I decided better to stick with jade.  Maybe I'm too reckless tho and you would be able to keep it going better than me.


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> It's pretty, Jade4, but agate breaks so easily.  After I broke the last one, I decided better to stick with jade.  Maybe I'm too reckless tho and you would be able to keep it going better than me.



Thanks reminding me about how breakable agate is. My track record for cracking jade bangles is bad, so I better avoid anything less durable than jade!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> I bought it from reikocrystalbeads on ebay, hope it's as pretty 'in person'!


crosso, both my rose quartz bangles were bought fr them too.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, both my rose quartz bangles were bought fr them too.



Oh good! I'm sure to like it then!


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new baltic amber donuts


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my new baltic amber donuts



Oooo, those look like butter rum life saver candies!  They are going to look delicious on you. Seriously,  they are really pretty!


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> my new baltic amber donuts



Mmmmm like mouthwatering butterscotch!!   How are you going to wear them fanof?


----------



## annetok

Wow glad I found this thread. So much beauty to see!


----------



## fanofjadeite

thanks, crosso and molly i wear them on my neck chain with my buddha pendant


----------



## annetok

I saw lots of amber in Hong Kong, I wonder if they're real? They go for like $50 for a bracelet


----------



## kiwishopper

Junkenpo said:


> wow millicat! love the color families.... now we need individual shots & mod shots, please. lol
> 
> here's my new-to-me rose quartz & amethyst GF necklace.



You have some GORGEOUS necklaces. I especially love the RQ! The colour is mesmerising!


----------



## crosso

So, the lapis bangle I bought for my sis turned out to be dyed. Boo! But the seller was very nice and refunded my money, so I bought this chrysoprase bracelet. (Thanks for the tip on Vanesspan,  Millicat!)
And I think my rose quartz will arrive tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## skyqueen

Custom pink/fuchsia agate 3 strand necklace...one of my favorite designers!


----------



## crosso

New Madagascar rose quartz bangle from reikocrystalbeads - love it! Perfect baby pink color and pretty even. Nice and thick too, so hopefully not too fragile. Happy, happy!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> New Madagascar rose quartz bangle from reikocrystalbeads - love it! Perfect baby pink color and pretty even. Nice and thick too, so hopefully not too fragile. Happy, happy!


crosso, may i know whats the thickness and width of it?


----------



## annetok

Carnelian agate and amber


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, may i know whats the thickness and width of it?



Hi fan, yes it is 8mm thick, 20mm wide. At least that is what seller had listed, I have not measured yet. It seems thicker than 8mm, especially on the high point of the dome.


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Carnelian agate and amber



Very pretty pairing, they are each lovely,  but complement each other so well!! I'm wearing agate today too, with Guatemalan black jadeite.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Hi fan, yes it is 8mm thick, 20mm wide. At least that is what seller had listed, I have not measured yet. It seems thicker than 8mm, especially on the high point of the dome.


that thickness shd be quite durable  the one i'm wearing permanently is 17mm wide and 10mm thick. the other one is 22mm wide and 9mm thick.  r u going to make it a permanent bangle?


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Very pretty pairing, they are each lovely,  but complement each other so well!! I'm wearing agate today too, with Guatemalan black jadeite.



Very nice! Aren't you worried about the agate? Mine feels too glassy and when it touches anything hard it feels like it will break!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> that thickness shd be quite durable  the one i'm wearing permanently is 17mm wide and 10mm thick. the other one is 22mm wide and 9mm thick.  r u going to make it a permanent bangle?



Glad to hear that about durability  - I was not sure about how tough or fragile rose quartz is as compared to jade or agate. I do love it, but am way to fickle for a permanent bangle of any kind&#128521;, I change bangles daily. I don't stack stone bangles together often, being concerned about damage, but also because I can't have them clinking around while at work. The pics I post with them together are not how I usually wear, I usually have just one per wrist. 
Would you show yours again? Would love to see it! RQ is so soft and feminine, I love it!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Glad to hear that about durability  - I was not sure about how tough or fragile rose quartz is as compared to jade or agate. I do love it, but am way to fickle for a permanent bangle of any kind&#128521;, I change bangles daily. I don't stack stone bangles together often, being concerned about damage, but also because I can't have them clinking around while at work. The pics I post with them together are not how I usually wear, I usually have just one per wrist.
> Would you show yours again? Would love to see it! RQ is so soft and feminine, I love it!


ok, crosso. here's mine again.


----------



## annetok

fanofjadeite said:


> ok, crosso. here's mine again.



Soo colorful. Are the yellow beads citrines?


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> ok, crosso. here's mine again.



Both are so beautiful! Love your wide carved bangle also &#128151;


----------



## crytsalline

I love rose quartz too!


----------



## cdtracing

crytsalline said:


> I love rose quartz too!



You're rose quartz are gorgeous!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> Soo colorful. Are the yellow beads citrines?


thanks, annetok, those beads are baltic amber.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Both are so beautiful! Love your wide carved bangle also &#128151;


thanks, crosso  i love rose quartz almost as much as jade.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crytsalline said:


> I love rose quartz too!


sooooo pretty!


----------



## crytsalline

Thanks for the comps famous and cdtrace


----------



## crosso

Smoky quartz and morganite. Thought this would look pretty with my rose quartz bangle this fall - now I have to find the right outfit to wear it with &#128521;. My sis teases me that I put together outfits backwards by choosing jewelry before clothes. But I enjoy it that way!


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Smoky quartz and morganite. Thought this would look pretty with my rose quartz bangle this fall - now I have to find the right outfit to wear it with &#128521;. My sis teases me that I put together outfits backwards by choosing jewelry before clothes. But I enjoy it that way!



Crosso!  So pretty!  You must let us know what you choose for an outfit.


----------



## Molly0

Mexico silver bracelet with inlaid abalone:  ( I kind of like the way the blues interplay with the bluish tones in my Jade bangle.)


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Mexico silver bracelet with inlaid abalone:  ( I kind of like the way the blues interplay with the bluish tones in my Jade bangle.)



Pretty bracelet, Molly! I like the bits of pink in it, too.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Annetok, Fan, Crystalline, where do you shop for your simple bead bracelets? I see them a lot but I would like to make sure I'm getting decent quality.  

Crosso, THAT is a statement necklace. Love it!


----------



## annetok

GaudyGirl said:


> Annetok, Fan, Crystalline, where do you shop for your simple bead bracelets? I see them a lot but I would like to make sure I'm getting decent quality.
> 
> Crosso, THAT is a statement necklace. Love it!



I often buy raw beads and make my jewelry myself. This is my fave seller: http://www.ebay.com/sch/beads-store2012/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Sometimes I also get finished jewelry from http://www.ebay.com/usr/reikocrystalbeads?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754, she's pricey but her stuff is top class!


----------



## cdtracing

Went to get a Spa massage gift certificate birthday present for a really good friend & decided to wear my Amber Jewelry.  Haven't worn it in a few years so it was time to show it some love.  I would like to find some more to increase this collection.  As it is, I have a pendant, earrings & a bangle bracelet that I dearly love!  All set in Sterling Silver.  I bought this about 25 yrs ago.

On another note, I really need to have some work done on the old body!! LOL  It's time for some ILP Phototreatments to these sun spots.  Lord, if I was a dog, I'd be a Dalmation!


----------



## piosavsfan

annetok said:


> I often buy raw beads and make my jewelry myself. This is my fave seller: http://www.ebay.com/sch/beads-store2012/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
> 
> Sometimes I also get finished jewelry from http://www.ebay.com/usr/reikocrystalbeads?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754, she's pricey but her stuff is top class!



I got a lapis pendant from Reiko a few days ago, still waiting for it to get to me. I hope it's nice. There is so much stuff I want to buy from her.


----------



## mistikat

cdtracing said:


> Went to get a Spa massage gift certificate birthday present for a really good friend & decided to wear my Amber Jewelry.  Haven't worn it in a few years so it was time to show it some love.  I would like to find some more to increase this collection.  As it is, I have a pendant, earrings & a bangle bracelet that I dearly love!  All set in Sterling Silver.  I bought this about 25 yrs ago.
> 
> On another note, I really need to have some work done on the old body!! LOL  It's time for some ILP Phototreatments to these sun spots.  Lord, if I was a dog, I'd be a Dalmation!



Love amber - so pretty on you!


----------



## crytsalline

Reikocrystalbeads &#128151;


----------



## fanofjadeite

GaudyGirl said:


> Annetok, Fan, Crystalline, where do you shop for your simple bead bracelets? I see them a lot but I would like to make sure I'm getting decent quality.
> 
> Crosso, THAT is a statement necklace. Love it!


hi, gaudygirl. i buy my beads bracelets from local shops as well as on ebay. sometimes, i buy loose beads to make my own bracelets.


----------



## piosavsfan

Baltic amber. I love this necklace, the amber looks pretty much black until you are out in sunlight and then you see the red.


----------



## piosavsfan

Another pic with some sunlight shining through the amber.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## crosso

One more statement necklace - couldn't resist it, I love moonstone (and aquamarine) and have a moonstone bracelet and earrings - and now a necklace to match&#9786;


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> One more statement necklace - couldn't resist it, I love moonstone (and aquamarine) and have a moonstone bracelet and earrings - and now a necklace to match&#9786;



Love your necklace.  I should take some pics of the moonstone jewelry I have.  I also love the bold statement necklaces.  I have about 4, one all white topaz, one white topaz & onyz, one white topaz & tanzanite, & one all blue topaz.  I need to start pulling out some stuff & showing it some love. LOL  I haven't worn them in several months.  I love big statement jewelry!


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Love your necklace.  I should take some pics of the moonstone jewelry I have.  I also love the bold statement necklaces.  I have about 4, one all white topaz, one white topaz & onyz, one white topaz & tanzanite, & one all blue topaz.  I need to start pulling out some stuff & showing it some love. LOL  I haven't worn them in several months.  I love big statement jewelry!



Please do share!! Love moonstone, it is so dreamy! I also have one that is all blue topaz with earrings to match that I bought at the same time as these, but have not posted because I think I will give to my sis for Xmas. They are gorgeous, but blue topaz and aquamarine are "her" stones to match her beautiful blue eyes&#128521; I love a big statement too, with simple clothes - it can make the most minimalist fashions look fabulous!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Another pic with some sunlight shining through the amber.



Oooo, that's a great necklace!  Very dramatic as compared to the usual golden amber - I like it!


----------



## crosso

Chrysoprase and blue Peruvian opal bracelets with carved jadeite ring today.


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Oooo, that's a great necklace!  Very dramatic as compared to the usual golden amber - I like it!


Thank you! I think golden amber is very pretty but it doesn't really work for me so I love having the dramatic amber option.


----------



## piosavsfan

Lapis lazuli pendant from Reiko. Seller's picture because I can't get one that is as good.


----------



## annetok

piosavsfan said:


> Lapis lazuli pendant from Reiko. Seller's picture because I can't get one that is as good.



Lovely!!


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Lapis lazuli pendant from Reiko. Seller's picture because I can't get one that is as good.



What beautiful lapis!  Very nice!


----------



## Squids

I love semiprecious stone jewelry.  Here is some of my collection:
-an antique coral necklace that was purchased in 1820 by an ancestor of mine and has been passed down ever since
-a moonstone ring and bracelet.  Not a set, but they go well together.
-garnet?  Not entirely sure what the stone is.  My grandfather made the earrings.
-a bunch of turquoise.  My grandfather also made one of the rings.
-amythest earrings.  They look much better in real life.

Love seeing everyone else's pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Here are some of my Semi precious gemstone jewelry.  I tend to buy what I like & I like big, bold unusual pieces that you won't see on everybody else! 

In the bracelet box, on the left are gemstone bangles.  From top to bottom are Aquamarine, Citrine, Blue Topaz, Garnet, Peridot, Amethyst, & Smoky Quartz.
On the right, top to bottom are Marcasite & Garnet vintage link bracelet,  Mookite/ baroque Pearl/ Citrine/ Garnet, very chunky Blue Quartz, & lastly, Prasiolite (Green Amethyst), Blue Topaz, & Rose de France Amethyst.  All are in Sterling Silver.

The last picture is of a cuff bracelet given to me by a friend many years ago.  It's Amethyst with multi gemstones set in Sterling Silver.  This was made in India.


----------



## cdtracing

Crosso.....this is for you.  Here is what I have in Blue Rainbow Moonstone.  The pendant stone does have a crack but when sunlight hits this, it just lights up!

Also, some of the random large statement necklaces I have.  Everything is set in Sterling Silver.  White Topaz & Onyx, all White Topaz, & White Topaz & Tanzanite.  I also have one in Blue Topaz.


----------



## cdtracing

Here are a few items my husband got for me when he was stationed in Afghanistan.   Lapis Lazuli heart pendant & earrrings.  He bought the pendant first but couldn't find earrings to match so he bought these dangles.  The Tiger Eye pendant he just liked & got it for me.  They're set in Sterling Silver.

The Garnet suite he also bought in Afghanistan.  It's also set in Sterling Silver.  The ring is small & I have to wear it on my pinky.


----------



## Junkenpo

Love!

I'm trying to start a brooch/pin thread in the jewelry box.. here's the one that also qualifies for here.

Lots of tarnish on the gold and the seller advertised it as 14k, but after I spent some time cleaning it up, I'm pretty sure the hallmark says 750.   It's so cute! 

Coral brooch with tarnish







After being cleaned up a bit


----------



## fanofjadeite

left arm today... took a closeup pic of my pietersite bangle to show the little heart shape on it. too bad i couldnt capture the translucent and transparent bits as well.


----------



## cdtracing

fanofjadeite said:


> left arm today... took a closeup pic of my pietersite bangle to show the little heart shape on it. too bad i couldnt capture the translucent and transparent bits as well.



That's a great bracelet!   I love the heart!!  Looks wonderful with your carved Jade!


----------



## fanofjadeite

cdtracing said:


> That's a great bracelet!   I love the heart!!  Looks wonderful with your carved Jade!


thanks, cd


----------



## TaliLady

Hello all!

My name is Tali and I just joined over the weekend.  I love jewelry and I especially love jewelry made with semi-precious stones.  I have enjoyed looking at all the pieces in this thread.  

CD your pieces are absolutely stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

TaliLady said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My name is Tali and I just joined over the weekend.  I love jewelry and I especially love jewelry made with semi-precious stones.  I have enjoyed looking at all the pieces in this thread.
> 
> CD your pieces are absolutely stunning!



Thank you.  I've been collecting for a long, long time. LOL


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Crosso.....this is for you.  Here is what I have in Blue Rainbow Moonstone.  The pendant stone does have a crack but when sunlight hits this, it just lights up!
> 
> Also, some of the random large statement necklaces I have.  Everything is set in Sterling Silver.  White Topaz & Onyx, all White Topaz, & White Topaz & Tanzanite.  I also have one in Blue Topaz.



Hi CD, sorry for the so late reply! I love all these, but especially the moonstone bracelet and the white topaz/onyx! They are all beautiful and so dramatic!


----------



## crosso

Squids said:


> I love semiprecious stone jewelry.  Here is some of my collection:
> -an antique coral necklace that was purchased in 1820 by an ancestor of mine and has been passed down ever since
> -a moonstone ring and bracelet.  Not a set, but they go well together.
> -garnet?  Not entirely sure what the stone is.  My grandfather made the earrings.
> -a bunch of turquoise.  My grandfather also made one of the rings.
> -amythest earrings.  They look much better in real life.
> 
> Love seeing everyone else's pics!



That coral necklace is to die for! What a treasure!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Hi CD, sorry for the so late reply! I love all these, but especially the moonstone bracelet and the white topaz/onyx! They are all beautiful and so dramatic!



Thanks, Crosso.  I've had the Moonstone & the necklaces for years.  Every so often, I will take them out & show them some love.  As a June Baby, Moonstone is one of my birthstones.


----------



## annetok

Super Jumbo amber beads for me, and my diamond ring


----------



## Junkenpo

Nummy big amber beads!  

.
.
.
.
Here are my new beads....on gold fill wire... any guesses for the stone type?  Too light to be jadeite (shown with jade beads in second pic)...


----------



## fanofjadeite

new amber bracelet fr a dear friend


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was in the city with a bit of free time with DS1....escaping the crowds at the Union Square Greenmarket, we popped down 17th street and found this awesome shop:

http://www.beadsofparadisenyc.com

The website does not nearly do justice to how cool this place is! Filled floor to ceiling with showcases and textiles, and absolutely the best semiprecious (AND precious!) bead selection I have ever seen. They do jewelry repair as well, If you are ever nearby you must stop in, and we will definitely go back soon! 

I HAD to buy something, so I bought a strand of this, which I've never seen before:




What is it? Green labradorite. Sooo pretty and cool! They had some very tempting opals, too. Now I have to decide what to make with this. I may take apart an old pearl necklace where the pearls aren't great, and try to find some 14k beads and a charm for a bracelet. Would love some input and ideas!


----------



## crosso

BBC said:


> I was in the city with a bit of free time with DS1....escaping the crowds at the Union Square Greenmarket, we popped down 17th street and found this awesome shop:
> 
> http://www.beadsofparadisenyc.com
> 
> The website does not nearly do justice to how cool this place is! Filled floor to ceiling with showcases and textiles, and absolutely the best semiprecious (AND precious!) bead selection I have ever seen. They do jewelry repair as well, If you are ever nearby you must stop in, and we will definitely go back soon!
> 
> I HAD to buy something, so I bought a strand of this, which I've never seen before:
> 
> View attachment 3140448
> 
> 
> What is it? Green labradorite. Sooo pretty and cool! They had some very tempting opals, too. Now I have to decide what to make with this. I may take apart an old pearl necklace where the pearls aren't great, and try to find some 14k beads and a charm for a bracelet. Would love some input and ideas!



Oh WOW! These are so gorgeous! I've never seen any with such rich color and flash. Good buy!


----------



## Junkenpo

Venturing into exploring agate as an alternate to jade 


It has a glassy sounding chime, is very light.  I haven't tried checking for specific gravity or florescence, yet.  It's about a 53mm inner diameter. 

Indoor pics, near a window, natural light











Outdoors, shade






Outdoors, sunlight


----------



## Junkenpo

Back with more pictures of the agate bangle in the sun and trying to capture translucency.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Back with more pictures of the agate bangle in the sun and trying to capture translucency.



That's an awesome bracelet!!


----------



## DaisyShadow

Just got this baltic amber pendant


----------



## Notorious Pink

DaisyShadow said:


> Just got this baltic amber pendant




Pretty! Love the light reflections.


----------



## m76steve

This is a Lapis stone with a non-normal cut, nice stone, good polish & showing-stevie...


----------



## m76steve

This is the pendent I just received from John, my builder, its a 4.15ct stone, beautiful cut, mounted in 18kt yellow gold. Being a heated stone, they do have a history of being brittle after heating. The size is .75" x .40" inches, finish work is very nice-stevie...


----------



## m76steve

Ive been on the web for a short while & havent seen too much of this material so im starting a post with my pendent, 14ct stone in 18kt yellow gold, very good color in any direction viewed & i was lucky to watch my jeweler make the frame from a single gold wire into the frame as shown, a nice finish overall-stevie...


----------



## Junkenpo

carved rose quartz skull

new-to-me rose quartz beads on sterling silver necklace


----------



## Molly0

I'm looking for a little help here. I "found" this double strand necklace today while thrifting and just fell in love with it!  Any ideas on the stones?  Aquamarine?  Jadeite?  Not sure but it is very heavy!  Sterling silver toggle type hook closure and lots of different hues of green and Aqua. Anyone have any ideas on what the stones might be?


----------



## Newchanel

Molly0 said:


> I'm looking for a little help here. I "found" this double strand necklace today while thrifting and just fell in love with it!  Any ideas on the stones?  Aquamarine?  Jadeite?  Not sure but it is very heavy!  Sterling silver toggle type hook closure and lots of different hues of green and Aqua. Anyone have any ideas on what the stones might be?




No idea but they are very pretty!


----------



## mistikat

Molly0 said:


> I'm looking for a little help here. I "found" this double strand necklace today while thrifting and just fell in love with it!  Any ideas on the stones?  Aquamarine?  Jadeite?  Not sure but it is very heavy!  Sterling silver toggle type hook closure and lots of different hues of green and Aqua. Anyone have any ideas on what the stones might be?



Could be glass ... onyx ... jasper ...

Very hard to tell from a photo.


----------



## Molly0

mistikat said:


> Could be glass ... onyx ... jasper ...
> 
> Very hard to tell from a photo.



Yes, I was thinking maybe onyx or chalcedony or some such inexpensive stones. Each one is a little different so they appear hand carved, some having minute inclusions. I'll probably never know but it does have a great energy about it.
Thanks for replying mistikat and new channel.


----------



## Molly0

I want to share my new tiger eye gigantic beads bracelet:


----------



## purplepoodles

Molly0 said:


> I'm looking for a little help here. I "found" this double strand necklace today while thrifting and just fell in love with it!  Any ideas on the stones?  Aquamarine?  Jadeite?  Not sure but it is very heavy!  Sterling silver toggle type hook closure and lots of different hues of green and Aqua. Anyone have any ideas on what the stones might be?




Is the clasp a marked precious metal? Usually but certainly not always you can guess the quality of the stones by the quality of the clasp. 

Lovely beads but some one would have to see them irl to really be sure.


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> I want to share my new tiger eye gigantic beads bracelet:



Oh, Molly0, those are whoppers!!!  Love the color play!!  Where did you find this?


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Molly0, those are whoppers!!!  Love the color play!!  Where did you find this?



Yes they're huge. 20 mm's!  They were a gift from Hawaii. I find myself mesmerized by them.


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Yes, I was thinking maybe onyx or chalcedony or some such inexpensive stones. Each one is a little different so they appear hand carved, some having minute inclusions. I'll probably never know but it does have a great energy about it.
> Thanks for replying mistikat and new channel.


Maybe quartz, which can be dyed in lots of fun colors subtle and bright. It's very pretty whatever it is!


----------



## Junkenpo

How do I love beads, let me count the ways!

Sold to me as 14k vintage carnelian and pearls.  The pearls are a little battered, I don't know if the carnelian is dyed or treated. The gold hallmark stamp is nigh unreadable. It could be gold-filled for all I know.  Thankfully it wasn't too expensive and is still very pretty!


----------



## purplepoodles

Junkenpo said:


> How do I love beads, let me count the ways!
> 
> 
> 
> Sold to me as 14k vintage carnelian and pearls.  The pearls are a little battered, I don't know if the carnelian is dyed or treated. The gold hallmark stamp is nigh unreadable. It could be gold-filled for all I know.  Thankfully it wasn't too expensive and is still very pretty!




Very nice! Two of my absolute fave materials. Adore carnelian and pearls but never seen them together before. Not sure how well carnelian would take dye think it's quite hard so they may be natural.


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> How do I love beads, let me count the ways!
> 
> Sold to me as 14k vintage carnelian and pearls.  The pearls are a little battered, I don't know if the carnelian is dyed or treated. The gold hallmark stamp is nigh unreadable. It could be gold-filled for all I know.  Thankfully it wasn't too expensive and is still very pretty!



J, you definitely are the queen of beads!  Those are lovely!
I love beads too.  
Here is a recent find for me:
(I love how tiny beads and larger ones are alternated.l)


----------



## Molly0

. . . and some rose quartz beads.


----------



## Junkenpo

purplepoodles said:


> Very nice! Two of my absolute fave materials. Adore carnelian and pearls but never seen them together before. Not sure how well carnelian would take dye think it's quite hard so they may be natural.



Thanks!  I love carnelian for its orangy reddy. When I hold it up to the light, I can see bands of color in it... is this a sign for carnelian?




Molly0 said:


> J, you definitely are the queen of beads!  Those are lovely!
> I love beads too.
> Here is a recent find for me:
> (I love how tiny beads and larger ones are alternated.l)





Molly0 said:


> . . . and some rose quartz beads.



You have great beads!  I love rose quartz.  I really need to get mine restrung!


----------



## purplepoodles

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  I love carnelian for its orangy reddy. When I hold it up to the light, I can see bands of color in it... is this a sign for carnelian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have great beads!  I love rose quartz.  I really need to get mine restrung!




I'm not sure Junkenpo, might be agate I know that frequently has bands. Can you get close up pic of the bands?


----------



## m76steve

I have a pendent with pink topaz & bi-color tourmaline, the tourmaline is so clean it looks as a container of liquid with color. Just an item showing a good example of clean material-stevie...


----------



## purplepoodles

m76steve said:


> I have a pendent with pink topaz & bi-color tourmaline, the tourmaline is so clean it looks as a container of liquid with color. Just an item showing a good example of clean material-stevie...




This is an absolutely stunning stone. Would love to see it in real life.


----------



## m76steve

purplepoodles said:


> This is an absolutely stunning stone. Would love to see it in real life.


  Am unable to post pics of the pendent? will try later-the stones r clean & a little over 11cts each-stevie...


----------



## m76steve

m76steve said:


> Am unable to post pics of the pendent? will try later-the stones r clean & a little over 11cts each-stevie...


  a pic of the pendent with the tourmaline stone...stevie


----------



## Molly0

m76steve said:


> a pic of the pendent with the tourmaline stone...stevie



Wow!  What a beauty!


----------



## m76steve

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  What a beauty!


  Thanku for ur comment, I put some thought into each setting for stone placement & presentation to viewersand a little cool too-stevie...


----------



## Junkenpo

unveiled this in the jade thread, though it really belongs here.  I'm thinking the green bead is aventurine, but would appreciate help with the others?  








blue and pink












yellows 












And a follow up to show the banding in the carnelian beads in the previously posted bracelet.


----------



## sgj99

i have a lapis and diamond ring, an onyx and diamond ring, and a turquoise and diamond ring (i'm including it since it's not in Silver nor a Southwesten style):


----------



## Junkenpo

Anyone know about the fluorescent qualities of semi-precious gemstones?  I know treated jadeite is likely to glow under short wave or long wave UV light... I just shone mine on my beads... nothing glows except the pearls.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Anyone know about the fluorescent qualities of semi-precious gemstones?  I know treated jadeite is likely to glow under short wave or long wave UV light... I just shone mine on my beads... nothing glows except the pearls.


Not a full list, but lot of well known gemstones are listed and I like how they have a lookalike chart, too.

https://www.realorrepro.com/article/Black-light-and-gemstones


----------



## Junkenpo

sgj99 said:


> i have a lapis and diamond ring, an onyx and diamond ring, and a turquoise and diamond ring (i'm including it since it's not in Silver nor a Southwesten style):



Really pretty rings!  I love lapis and onyx and turquoise... diamonds always just kick everything up a notch! 




Jade4Me said:


> Not a full list, but lot of well known gemstones are listed and I like how they have a lookalike chart, too.
> 
> https://www.realorrepro.com/article/Black-light-and-gemstones



Thank you for that link... since the pearls glow, I'm going assume they are cultured.


----------



## Junkenpo

And yes, here are more beads.  

This one was an impulse purchase because I stumbled across the auction only a few hours before it closed. I don't think I examined the pictures closely enough.  The seller mentioned the gray links as a possible repair, but until I had it in hand, I didn't really notice the other flaws, and they aren't specifically described but they are visible in the seller photos. 

Most of links are really stretched out and the clasps links look they were broken off and the end twists just looped through.  There is an odd key ring style jump ring attached to the clasp loop on one end.  It almost makes me wonder if the whole bracelet was broken and then put haphazardly back together, or if the clasp part even goes with the beads and might just be a franken-add later on. 

I'm thinking about seeing if I can find a jeweler that won't charge too much to put in gold links for the gray and properly solder the clasp loops down. 

I still like it, though. The beads are bigger; closer in size to my green nephrite beads. Sorry for the horrible lighting. 







Size comparison to the last bracelet.


----------



## leomaga

m76steve said:


> I have a pendent with pink topaz & bi-color tourmaline, the tourmaline is so clean it looks as a container of liquid with color. Just an item showing a good example of clean material-stevie...


Your stone is called watermelon tourmaline. Love it!


----------



## m76steve

Junkenpo said:


> Anyone know about the fluorescent qualities of semi-precious gemstones?  I know treated jadeite is likely to glow under short wave or long wave UV light... I just shone mine on my beads... nothing glows except the pearls.


  Im going to show 3 gems under UV light, the results are pretty neet! 1st & 2nd is tugtupite, usually red with white matrix-shows bright orange under UV, next is alexandrite, usually shows a bright red under the UV, the last is red spinel, burmese. These stones, 3, are all burmese & do show pretty well under the UV, mother nature showing her stuff.-stevie...


----------



## Junkenpo

wow!  those are really pink under UV!  so cool looking.


Here are my latest new-to-me beads.   More aventurine and pearls, this one is hallmarked at 12k 1/20 gold filled. Still really pretty.













With the  carnelian







All the semi-precious together


----------



## m76steve

Junkenpo said:


> wow!  those are really pink under UV!  so cool looking.
> 
> 
> Here are my latest new-to-me beads.   More aventurine and pearls, this one is hallmarked at 12k 1/20 gold filled. Still really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the  carnelian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the semi-precious together


  Im asking about the gold, 12kt-does this target a european maker of the gold & beads? In the US the gold is 10, 14, 18kt etc-thanks , steve...


----------



## Junkenpo

m76steve said:


> Im asking about the gold, 12kt-does this target a european maker of the gold & beads? In the US the gold is 10, 14, 18kt etc-thanks , steve...



Hi!

Gold-filled jewelry is not actually an alloy of gold the way 10, 14, 18 karat gold is, but it is still pretty and usually brings down the cost while still achieving the look. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold-filled_jewelry

According to wikipedia... 



> Gold-filled jewelry is composed of a solid layer of gold, which must constitute at least 5% of the item's total weight, mechanically bonded to sterling silver or a base metal. The related terms "rolled gold plate" and "gold overlay" may be used if the layer of gold constitutes less than 5% of the item's weight.
> 
> In the United States, the quality of gold-filled is defined by the Federal Trade Commission (FTC). If the gold layer is 10 kt fineness, the minimum layer of karat gold in an item stamped GF must equal at least 1/10 the weight of the total item. If the gold layer is 12 kt or higher, the minimum layer of karat gold in an item stamped GF must equal at least 1/20 the weight of the total item. The most common stamps found on gold-filled jewelry are 1/20 12kt GF and 1/20 14kt GF.




hope that helps!


----------



## Millicat

Well hellooo stone friends  
There are some gorgeous pieces being shown here  
I'm always collecting semi precious stone jewellery and will make some time this coming long weekend so post some pictures of the latest bits


----------



## Millicat

My rose quartz bangle worn with a blue chalcedony bangle with a Lokai clear bracelet to buffer the 2 (being silicone it works perfectly).


----------



## Junkenpo

I love this stack!  The colors are so soft and gentle together!  the bead buffer is cool, too.  I also really like your ring... is is faceted rose quartz?


----------



## Millicat

Thank you my friend  
Yes, the ring is exactly that !  
I would have one to match each semi precious stone bracelet or bangle I posess if only they were made 
I just have this one and a dark jade one .............  sigh .......


----------



## Millicat

Here are my stone bangles: Rose Quartz, Charoite, Rhodonite, and blue Chalcedony.


----------



## Niamh.manners

i love how amber stuff looks, so pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

Millicat said:


> Here are my stone bangles: Rose Quartz, Charoite, Rhodonite, and blue Chalcedony.



I love the variety of color!!  How do they feel in terms of weight?  Do these chime, too?


----------



## Millicat

Junkenpo said:


> I love the variety of color!!  How do they feel in terms of weight?  Do these chime, too?



Hi Junkenpo, the colours are gorgeous, the Rose Quartz and Charoite are my absolute favourites, I LOVE them !
Their colours are just so perfect and can be teamed up with a lot of other colours.
Sadly they definitely don't chime though, no way, no how - just a lower-toned clink


----------



## Millicat

Ladies ....... would you please give me your thoughts on this amber bangle 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amber-Carved-Bangle-Very-Good-Color-210Cts-/141929568260

Is it pressed amber ?
The sellers grade it, and it's triple A.
So presumably this isn't Lucite it's actually the real thing.

Do any of you have amber bangles ?
If you do i'd love to hear how you wear and enjoy yours.


----------



## piosavsfan

Amber ring, with and without flash.


----------



## Cinderelie74

Millicat said:


> Here are my stone bangles: Rose Quartz, Charoite, Rhodonite, and blue Chalcedony.


I love the colors of these bangles. Absolutely stunning.  

Thank you everyone for sharing all the beautiful pictures and pieces.


----------



## iVALANI

Wow, I've just discovered this thread, I am loving everyone's pics so much. Some wonderful pieces of jewelry all around.


----------



## piosavsfan

My new Larimar ring!


----------



## deedeedor

Amber~


----------



## Millicat

deedeedor said:


> Amber~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355913



Mmmm, verrrrry nice


----------



## Millicat

piosavsfan said:


> My new Larimar ring!



I like Larimar too, infact I like most blue stones 
...... actually ......  just trying to think of a stone I _don't_ like


----------



## deedeedor

Millicat said:


> Mmmm, verrrrry nice




Thank you! Haha i love amber a lot! Well i love all rocks


----------



## alice87

Molly0 said:


> I'm looking for a little help here. I "found" this double strand necklace today while thrifting and just fell in love with it!  Any ideas on the stones?  Aquamarine?  Jadeite?  Not sure but it is very heavy!  Sterling silver toggle type hook closure and lots of different hues of green and Aqua. Anyone have any ideas on what the stones might be?



I would first check if they are real. Aqua is expensive material, it gets rarely put together with cheap material. It might be colored beads, it might be agate, chalcedony, if they are real.


----------



## Molly0

alice87 said:


> I would first check if they are real. Aqua is expensive material, it gets rarely put together with cheap material. It might be colored beads, it might be agate, chalcedony, if they are real.



Awe so sweet of you to answer. Thanks!  Actually, I found out last January when I posted that.  They were confirmed to be chalcedony.   Since then I've taken it all apart and ended up putting the just largest ones on a silver chain bracelet.  I quite like it now.


----------



## iVALANI

I mostly post on the Pandora thread but I also love semiprecious stone jewelry so I'd like to contribute here too. These are some of my favourite pieces, thanks for letting me share.  

green amber






turquoise/coral





lapis lazuli





white agate





multistone


----------



## Junkenpo

iVALANI said:


> I
> 
> white agate




I love these earrings!  The chubby drops are so cute.  Are they pandora, too?


----------



## iVALANI

Thank you. 
No, the earrings are by Luxenter, it's a Spanish jewelry brand.


----------



## Millicat

BBC said:


> I was in the city with a bit of free time with DS1....escaping the crowds at the Union Square Greenmarket, we popped down 17th street and found this awesome shop:
> 
> http://www.beadsofparadisenyc.com
> 
> The website does not nearly do justice to how cool this place is! Filled floor to ceiling with showcases and textiles, and absolutely the best semiprecious (AND precious!) bead selection I have ever seen. They do jewelry repair as well, If you are ever nearby you must stop in, and we will definitely go back soon!
> 
> I HAD to buy something, so I bought a strand of this, which I've never seen before:
> 
> View attachment 3140448
> 
> 
> What is it? Green labradorite. Sooo pretty and cool! They had some very tempting opals, too. Now I have to decide what to make with this. I may take apart an old pearl necklace where the pearls aren't great, and try to find some 14k beads and a charm for a bracelet. Would love some input and ideas!



Is this Chrysocolla ?


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> left arm today... took a closeup pic of my pietersite bangle to show the little heart shape on it. too bad i couldnt capture the translucent and transparent bits as well.



Good Morning lovely 

I've just scrolled back through several pages of this thread because I don't log on that often now and miss all the action here !
You've posted some great stacks, I love your selection of bracelets and bangles and the way your wear them.
Less is never more with me


----------



## Millicat

annetok said:


> Carnelian agate and amber



Love these 2 stones together, compliment each other soooo well


----------



## Millicat

annetok said:


> Super Jumbo amber beads for me, and my diamond ring



Love these jumbo's


----------



## Millicat

Junkenpo said:


> Venturing into exploring agate as an alternate to jade
> 
> 
> It has a glassy sounding chime, is very light.  I haven't tried checking for specific gravity or florescence, yet.  It's about a 53mm inner diameter.
> 
> Indoor pics, near a window, natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoors, shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoors, sunlight



Love the shape and style of this bangle, I too like agates and jaspers as additions to my collection.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> Good Morning lovely
> 
> I've just scrolled back through several pages of this thread because I don't log on that often now and miss all the action here !
> You've posted some great stacks, I love your selection of bracelets and bangles and the way your wear them.
> Less is never more with me


thanks, millicat  i just bought another rhodonite bangle. will post pics when i get it


----------



## Millicat

*To All Fellow Stone Lovers & Buyers* 
I have been trying for years to buy a Rhodochrosite ring (I bought a large square one from an Etsy seller but it's not a natural stone) and a Charoite ring.

Simple, you might think, many, many searches throw up suggestions all the time ..... but my requirements are that it must not be 'set' in metal, I am after a 'carved band' of Rhodochrosite stone and a carved band of Charoite stone ....... minimum of 10mm width and a size 7.5-8 US.
No such things exist though  ....

If any of you see such an item I would be eternally grateful to you, infact, I might marry you, that's how rare this will be, I can afford to bluff here


----------



## Junkenpo

That sounds lovely!  

I wonder if you could get something like custom made? Buy of a block of stone that can survive carving and then commission a stone worker to design one to your specifications?


----------



## Millicat

Hi Junkenpo, I tried something similar last year and the responses I received were less than helpful, I wasn't at all impressed with the lack of imagination that the jewellers had.
I like 'different' things and I need someone that thinks like me/outside the box - a tall order really 
A fellow stone lover suggested somewhere that I can try so i'm waiting for them to get back to me with an answer.


----------



## Millicat

I've posted pics of these before, probably randomly, but here they are again  (ginormous pics, no idea why)
Band rings.
I like them worn on my left hand, usually middle finger, and to match bracelets or bangles of the same stone, that are worn on that wrist - only stacked 2 together here so I don't flood the thread.
Horn, Jade, Rose Quartz/Lavender Amethyst, Lapis/Tigers Eye (lighter in reality than this dark image)


----------



## Millicat

This is the Rhodochrosite band ring I bought (and spoke of yesterday), it's not natural though, far too vivid and perfect, and for my stone items I prefer the natural untreated muted colours.


----------



## Jade4Me

Simple sweet charoite pendant (sorry for the blurry photo).


----------



## Junkenpo

millicat... hopefully something comes up, or you find a stone worker that can create your vision! 

I especially love your faceted rings. 

And if anyone wants to save me from myself.... I've been keeping an eye on these listings 1 . 2 .  I'm really liking the colors and the simplicity of the beads, especially on the bracelet.  I don't know enough about semi precious to determine treatments of the stone, though.


----------



## Millicat

Jade4Me said:


> Simple sweet charoite pendant (sorry for the blurry photo).



Beautiful colour


----------



## Millicat

Junkenpo said:


> millicat... hopefully something comes up, or you find a stone worker that can create your vision!
> 
> I especially love your faceted rings.
> 
> And if anyone wants to save me from myself.... I've been keeping an eye on these listings 1 . 2 .  I'm really liking the colors and the simplicity of the beads, especially on the bracelet.  I don't know enough about semi precious to determine treatments of the stone, though.



The contact I was given wasn't able to make a band ring, so still I wait .......


----------



## MBeech

Here's my ring with carnelian. What I love about the stone is that it can be a deep brownish red or look like a maraschino cherry depending on the lighting. Amazing.


----------



## Cinderelie74

MBeech said:


> Here's my ring with carnelian. What I love about the stone is that it can be a deep brownish red or look like a maraschino cherry depending on the lighting. Amazing.


These are really pretty. I like the color contrast.


----------



## annetok

Colorful today with a Lapis Lazuli bangle and an emerald ring


----------



## Millicat

annetok said:


> Colorful today with a Lapis Lazuli bangle and an emerald ring



That bangle is gorgeous, I have looked at several online and done nothing - you're making me look again


----------



## annetok

Millicat said:


> That bangle is gorgeous, I have looked at several online and done nothing - you're making me look again



Yes!! GoooO :>


----------



## fanofjadeite

my birthday presents... rhodochrosite rings


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

fanofjadeite said:


> my birthday presents... rhodochrosite rings
> View attachment 3411338



Happy Birthday!!  Your rings a beautiful!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

thanks, uli and cdtracing


----------



## piosavsfan

My new lapis bangle![emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> My new lapis bangle![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415654
> View attachment 3415655



Love the rich blue of this Lapis bangle!


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> My new lapis bangle![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415654
> View attachment 3415655


wow! such a vibrant blue color! and the fit looks great too!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I have this ametrine bangle coming!


----------



## piosavsfan

I think I saw at last one person on here with a charoite bangle before. Is charoite durable?


----------



## Junkenpo

Latest acquisition!    Branched out of jade for stone bangles... here's a quartz bangle! Late afternoon sun, kind of yellowy because of the vog.


----------



## Junkenpo




----------



## Junkenpo

It was not very expensive, fits nicely and is interesting to look at.
Seller claims it is strawberry quartz: http://www.jtv.com/library/strawberry-quartz-facts.html
But I don't know enough about quartz to tell it from anything that could be heated or treated: http://www.jtv.com/library/quench-crackled-dyed-quartz-facts.html

It doesn't fluoresce and its specific gravity is within range.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Latest acquisition!    Branched out of jade for stone bangles... here's a quartz bangle! Late afternoon sun, kind of yellowy because of the vog.



What a beauty!!  Such a soothing pink!!


----------



## StylishMD

Amber necklace purchased on vacation earlier this month in The DR


----------



## purplepoodles

Nice colour! Amber is so alive


----------



## StylishMD

purplepoodles said:


> Nice colour! Amber is so alive


Yes it is. We went to the jewelry store and the people there were SO nice. They showed us how the amber is processed to make sure that any 'artifacts' such as bugs and leaves are included in each bead. They also showed us how to tell real from fake Amber, the real floats!


----------



## alice87

*NYC Princess* said:


> I have this ametrine bangle coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430310


You bangles look nice, do you special order them? Or do they make variety of sizes? Thanks.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

alice87 said:


> You bangles look nice, do you special order them? Or do they make variety of sizes? Thanks.


Thanks!! I ordered it from Reiko Jewelry on eBay. She makes a lot of different gemstone bangles in a variety of sizes.


----------



## alice87

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks!! I ordered it from Reiko Jewelry on eBay. She makes a lot of different gemstone bangles in a variety of sizes.


Thank you! I will look into this.


----------



## Divea

I bought this hand painted pendant and then used amethyst strings! Love the Amethyst and how it brings out the pendant without being too much.


----------



## m76steve

Im posting pics of moonstone, turquoise, & jade. The jade is called burmese jadeite or ice jade variety, almost transparent/colorless, the turquoise is from the bisbee mine & noted for it violet color matrix, the moonstone is almost clear with blue shimmer in all stones, all pendents-steve...


----------



## Purse Nut

Molly0 said:


> jellyv, I hope to take advantage of your expertise and ask what you make of these?  Appears to be  inlaid turquouse and a rising Phoenix?  Could they be authentic native jewelry? ( I added the ear wires myself)



If I'm not mistaken, those are Zuni Indian style turquoise inlay with a type of thunderbird. Very pretty.


----------



## Purse Nut

Some of my turquoise & sterling silver collection. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The cuff was made in 1974 by a friend of my parents, Jerry Adams. He got his turquoise from the Kingman mine in AZ back before it was closed. It was made for my 16th birthday, 41 years ago. I can't believe I've had it that long ago. Cost $50 all those years ago.


----------



## Purse Nut

A few more...
	

		
			
		

		
	



The ring is pink mother-of-pearl.


----------



## Purse Nut

Malachite pieces.


----------



## Purse Nut

And red coral.


----------



## Purse Nut

Bamboo coral, obsidian, & fresh water pearls.


----------



## Purse Nut

Tahitian fresh water pearls & turquoise.


----------



## Purse Nut

Blue chalcedony pendent, blue lace agate ring, White & pink fw pearls,rhodochrosite, blue lace agate, rose quartz, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
amber sterling silver bead bracelet.


----------



## Purse Nut

Larimar pieces. I love the peacefulness of this stone.


----------



## Molly0

I've been obsessed lately with deep red colors so I got out some cherry Amber to wear  . . .


----------



## Molly0

Purse Nut said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those are Zuni Indian style turquoise inlay with a type of thunderbird. Very pretty.


Thankyou! Good to know!


----------



## Divea

I bought a lapis lazuli bracelet today at a bazaar. It should be a 14-16 mm bracelet. And now I'm having buyer's remorse. Will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thought I'd post a pic of the larvikite bead bracelet I made today.


----------



## Molly0

Love your collection Purse Nut!  
All so beautiful! 
I have never heard of larvikite. I must look it up . . .


----------



## Molly0

I thought I might share my brandberg crystal


----------



## Alan_SF

Lapis is an incredibly beautiful stone with so many different shades.  While the stone in my lapis ring may not be the best, I like that it has initials, the year 1903 inside and buttery yellow mounting.  Plus I got it for a song online.


----------



## Purse Nut

Wow Alan what a find! I love pieces that have history. It still looks good. 
Now if it could talk...hmmm, the stories would surely be interesting!


----------



## Purse Nut

Molly0 said:


> Love your collection Purse Nut!
> All so beautiful!
> I have never heard of larvikite. I must look it up . . .



Thanks Molly. It's similar to labradorite.


----------



## Pirard

Beautiful job Purse Nut! I really like the larger spacers next to the beads...and your wire wraps look perfect!


----------



## Purse Nut

Pirard said:


> Beautiful job Purse Nut! I really like the larger spacers next to the beads...and your wire wraps look perfect!



Thanks Pirard! That means a lot cause you're such a Pro at this.


----------



## Pirard

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks Pirard! That means a lot cause you're such a Pro at this.


Aww, thanks.  But looks like you're a pro too! Your wire wraps are really nice; uniform and very neat.


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new rhodonite ring set in sterling silver. pics taken with and without flash near window in the afternoon.


----------



## Purse Nut

Gorgeous Fanofjadeite! Love the filigree work of the setting too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Gorgeous Fanofjadeite! Love the filigree work of the setting too.


thanks, purse nut


----------



## Junkenpo

More of my rose quartz & sterling worn as a bracelet.


----------



## m76steve

This is a new pendent, simple in design setting w/cut well stones, blue zircon, camdodian, is heated to get this true blue color. Total ct weight is 9.9cts, in 14kt yellow gold-steve...


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> my new rhodonite ring set in sterling silver. pics taken with and without flash near window in the afternoon.
> View attachment 3517913
> View attachment 3517913
> View attachment 3517914


This is pretty, Fan


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> This is pretty, Fan


thanks, millicat


----------



## Junkenpo

Coral earrings and another of my coral brooch


----------



## Pmrbfay

Turquoise - NRS World ring, Kendra Scott
White Howlite - LuEls Jewels


----------



## merekat703

Smokey quartz


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new citrine ring


----------



## piosavsfan

Ring from yesterday


----------



## Simplyput

Marked 925, not sure of the stones been told Carnelian?


----------



## pandako

My garnet ladies...


----------



## Simplyput

Not sure of the stones, but it is marked 14k gold in two places.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Amazonite ring; turquoise and CZ bracelets


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new rose quartz bracelet


----------



## Divea

My Lapis ring! I love the setting!


----------



## m76steve

Dont remember if i posted this pendent before but these are new pics of this beautifully together item-stones are both over 11cts, all natural, well cut & eye candy class stones in 14kt white gold, next pendent just built is a Ceylon sapphire/diamond pendent, sapphire is 2.32cts, untreated, good color, diamond is .49ct. & good quality, 1" tall in 14kt white gold-


----------



## Cunie

amber ring...


----------



## cdtracing

Cunie said:


> amber ring...
> View attachment 3853184



That's really nice!!   I love Amber!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new rose quartz happy buddha pendant set in sterling silver with a tiny ruby


----------



## Molly0

Topaz ring in silver


----------



## Mpill

Amber in silver. Bought in San Francisco circa 2000.


----------



## foxgal

Spring and summer are the perfect times to enjoy our semiprecious jewelry so I’m reviving this thread! This is my prehnite ring by Jamie Joseph - I love how she creates her pieces so they glow in the sunlight.

Question: I’m thinking of getting a smaller stone ring set in silver or white gold...maybe like a pear or marquis or elongated shape about 5-8 mm in an opal, smoky quartz, citrine, moonstone, amethyst or rutilated quartz. What do you think would look nice? Any suggestions on designers?


----------



## jelliedfeels

amber bead necklace. Is this butterscotch?


----------



## udalrike

I don´t know why I can´t find how to start a new thread anymore. (
Lately I discovered old Garnet (often from Bohemia) again.
Does anyone want to post theirs or even start a new thread?
Some may have inherited such wonderful pieces:


----------



## udalrike

They glow wonderfully


----------



## ScarfBloke

So here are two Lapis pieces I designed.  I adore pearls and Victorian jewels so these are sans diamonds!  Gem quality Lapis Lazuli from Afghanistan (I custom ordered and paid the cutter very well as I love his work) and Australian South Sea pearl (15mm) in the middle (perfect AAA, pink overtone) and surrounded by keshi pearls.  Set in 18KWG.  My son wears the brooch the most as he can just rock it!  My wife loves the earrings.


----------

